# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti protestant >  Veprat e Frymes se Shenjte

## albani1

Ne kete tem kam deshire te sjell nje vezhgim pergjate gjithe ketij libri. Nuk eshte nje vezhgim siperfaqsor po edhe as shume i thelle.
Po mendoja qe ta sjell ngadal sepse nuk mund te sjell te gjithin pernjeheresh pasi nuk e kam ne flesh.

Ju lutem qe te lexoni me bibel ne dore dhe te hapur.

Ne rradhe te pare lutem qe Zoti te na bekoje nderkohe qe e lexojme dhe e shikojme fjalen e Zotit me nga afer. Si dhe lutem per paqe dhe mbushje me Frymen per te gjithe besimtaret e krishtere qe do ta lexojne kete teme dhe te gjithe ata qe jane pjestar ne kete forum.

Ateher ky liber realisht kur hapim biblat e shikojme te titullohet Veprat e Apostujve. Por ka dicka ne lidhje me kete titull. Ky titull nuk eshte vendosur nga autori. Sic e shikojme ne fillim nuk ka nje titull por thuhet vetem kaq: Tregimin e pare e bera o Teofil, mbi cdo gje qe beri jezusi kur ishte ne toke dhe te mesoje.
Sic shikojme personi qe shkruan eshte nje nga personat qe ka shkruajtur nje nga ungjijte.Por veme re se menyra se si fillon eshte e njejta me ate qe jepet tek ungjilli sipas Llukes. Dhe ky besoj qe eshte edhe autori i ketij libri(Veprat e Apostujve). Por shohim qe Lluka nuk i ka vene ndonje titull ketij libri por e quan vecse nje tregim, nje tregim i dyte ose volumi i dyte i krejt tregimit qe ai solli per Teofillin.
Duket sikur te dy librat jane nje liber i vetem dhe qe eshte me dy volume dhe keta libra jane si dy volume te nje libri te vetem.
Pra ungjilli i Jezusit- volumi i pare
Veprat e apostujve-volumi i dyte.
Po kush ja vuri titullin veprat e apostujve?
Titullin ketij libri ja vune te krishteret me vone ne vitin 200 pas Krishtit sepse ne kohen kur ja vune emrin librit kishte heretike dhe nje prej tyre ishte marcioni i cili e pelqente shume palin si apostull dhe thoshte se vetem ai ishte aposull te tjeret nuk ishin. Prandaj kisha ne kete kohe vendosi qe ti vinte emrin veprat e apostujve ne menyre qe ti kunderpergjigjeshin herezise se Marcionit.
Por fare mire ky liber mund te quhet edhe *Veprat e Frymes se Shenjte*.
Pra thame qe lluka shkroi ungjillin dhe nuk i vuri emer tregimit tjeter(veprat e Frymes), mendohet se keto dy libra ose volume qarkullonin ne te njejten kohe si nje liber i vetem.

Ky liber ndahet ne dy pjese:  Pjesa e pare ku flitet me shume per Pjetrin , 1-12
                                              Pjesa e dyte ku flitet me shume per Palin , 13-28

Fryma e Shenjte permendet me shume se sa Pjetri dhe Pali.
Nje fraze e rendesishme qe permendet 60 her eshte: *Ne emer te Jezusit*.
Autori eshte Lluka qe i drejtohet Yeofilit.
Data kur u shkrua mendohet te jete 62-63 pas Krishtit, kjo per aresyen sepse Pali ka qene ne burg ne vitet60-61 pas Krishtit.
Vargu kyc ne kete liber qe jep edhe thelbin e gjithe librit eshte: Veprat 1:8
Zoti deshiron ti shtoje kishes besimtare cdo dite, uniteti ne trupin e Krishtit eshte shume i rendesishem.
Ky liber nuk perfundon , nuk ka fund. Tek veprat 28:28-31 nuk na jepet asnje fjale qe ta tregoje kete , nuk thote bekime mbi ju, nuk thote amen, nuk thote ndonje lutje te fundit por thjesht ndalon aty.

Teofil dmth i dashur nga perendia, ky ishte nje person me mire besim qe i besohet libri per ta ndare.

Tek veprat 1: 3-5 na tregohet qe Jezusi ndejti me dishepujt per 40 dite dhe ua hapi mendjt per te kuptuar shkrimet. Ai i mesoi ata per shkrimet e shenjta dhe i mesoi ne lidhje me gjerat e mbreterise se Perendise. Shkolle biblike per 40 dite me Jezusin , sa do te doja te isha atje.
Gjithashtu* i urdheroi* qe te mos largohen deri sa Fryma e Shenjte te vinte mbi ta .Sepse ata do te pagezoheshin me Frymen e Shenjte.
Duket qe Jezusi nuk donte qe ata te iknin dhe te prisnin vetem per ardhjen e dyte te Tij por te prisnin per premtimin e Atit (Frymen e Shenjte) qe pastaj do ti sherbenin Jezusit me fuqine e Tij, kjo duket kur thote se Ai i urdheroi.

tek veprat 1:6 shikojme qe dishepujt edhe pse kishin ndejtur me jezusin per rreth tre vjet edhe pse kishin bere shkolle biblike per 40 dite edhe pse Jezusi u tha te prisnin premtimin e Atit qe Ai u tha, i thone Jezusit: hej Mesues a do te vish ne kete kohe per te rivendosur mbreterine eIzraelit? Ata akoma besoninose deshironin qe te kishin ndonje pozite te mire ne mbreterin e rivendosur te Izraelit, me duken pak si ata studentet e pavemendshem ne disa fjale te profesorit.Dhe Jezusi qe ua kishte thene kaq shume here mund edhe te nevrikosej dhe tu thoshte sic bejne sot disa pedagog qe thone ku i ke veshet dhe mendjen? Por Jezusi nuk u tha ashtu ai u tha ndryshe.

Pra Jezusi dhe nje urdher.Ata nuk duhet te merreshin me gjerat e botes por me percjelljen e mesazhit te ungjillit , por per kete ata kishin nevoje per fuqi nga larte.
E shikojme kete gje tek veprat 1:8 ku Jezusi tha : Ju do te merrni* fuqi* kur Fryma e Shenjte te vije mbi ju dhe atehere do te jeni deshmitaret e mi ne te gjithe boten.


Fjala fuqi ketu jepet ne gjuhen greke *Dunamis*. Pra Jezusi po u thote : ju do te merrni Dunamis. Dunamis dmth si dicka qe kur vjen shperthen fuqishem si dinamiti. Vecse kur dinamiti shperthen ne shikojme se cfare ndryshimi ndodh me ambjentin perreth, dhe ketu gjithashtu kur vjen ky Dunamis qe shperthen ka nje ndryshim pas shperthimit ne jeten e dishepujve, madje nje ndryshim prej 180 gradesh mund te themi ose nje ndryshim rrenjesor.

Qellimi i Dunamis nuk eshte autoriteti, por fuqi per te qene sherbetor i Zotit Jezus.
Dhuntia eshte fuqi per te bere mrekulli, ne greqisht fjala fuqi eshte Dunamis.
Qellimi i pagezimit me Frymen e Shenjte eshte te jemi bekim per te tjeret. Ka njerez jashte qe nuk jane te shpetuar dhe kane nevoje per Jezusin , ne duhet tu deshmojme atyre , tu predikojme ungjillin, per ket na duhet Dunamis(fuqi nga Fryma e Shenjte).
Tek vargu 14 shikojme se dishepujt jane lutur per 10 dite, ata ishin ne unitet.

(Sa per informacion ketu shikojme menyren se si Juda iskarioti ka vdekur: veprat 1:18, Juda ka rene kokeposhte nderkohe qe donte te varte veten, ne fakt nuk arriti te varte veten sepse re momentin qe donte te varej ka rreshkitur dhe ka rene kokeposhte , ka plasur ne mes dhe te perbrendshmet e tij dolen jashte trupit, fuuu sa vdekje e keqe)


Nejse apostujt kerkuan dike tjeter ne vend te tij qe ta zevendesonte.Ata zevendesuan Juden sepse keshtu ata i kuptuan shkrimet.Apostulli qe do te zgjidhej duhet te ishte deshmitar okular.Por shikojme qe apostujt nuk e zevendesuan jakobin kur ky i fundit vdiq.Ata nuk zevendesuan me apostuj , nuk besoj se kisha duhet te zevendesoj 12 apostujt sa here qe vdesin sic ben kisha mormone.

Shikojme ketu qe Perendia eshte sovran Ai kontrollon fatin dhe shortin.Perendia zgjodhi Matian .


Me pas nuk perdoret me shorti por degjohej zeri i Frymes se Shenjte. Veprat 1:24-26.



VAZHDON neser

----------


## albani1

Para se te kalojme tek kapitulli 2 dua te jap nje pamje te qarte te asaj qe do te ndodhe sipas fjales se Jezusit tek veprat1:8.
Jezusi tha qe dishepujt do te merrnin Dunamis(fuqi) kur Fryma e Shenjte te vinte mbi ta dhe cfare do te behej pas kesaj? Ata do te ishin deshmitare te efektshem te Jezusit ne keto vende:
1. Jeruzalem  veprat kapitujt 1 deri ne 7
2. Judea dhe samaria  kapitukt  8 deri ne 12
3. Ne te gjitha boten  kapitujt 13 deri ne 28

Mire pra vazhdojme: Kur ishte dita e rreshajave tek veprat 2:1 thuhet se ata ishin bashke ne nje vend , ne nje mendje se bashku duke pritur per ate qe tha Jezusi, premtimin e Atit. Ata nuk e dinin se cfare do te ndodhte  por po prisnin me besim se Jezusi do te mbante premtimin. Gjithashtu ata po luteshin se bashku. Kjo me tregon se ata nuk donin te hutoheshin pas gjerave te botes por po rrinin sebashku dhe po prisnin per Zotin.
Ne nje moment pikerisht ne diten e rreshajave befas nga qielli erdhi nje ushtime si ajo e nje ereqe fryn furishem. Shikojme qe kjo gje vjen nga qielli pra nga perendia jo nga satani sic disa thone.Ata po rrinin ne nje shtepi dhe vendi u mbiush. Dhe te gjitheve u duken gjuhe si prej zjarri qe u ndane dhe zinin vend mbi secilin prej tyre, keto shenja na tregojne per pranine e Perendise. Tek Jobi 38:1 Zoti fo;li me ze te larte permes nje ere shtjellore.Perendia i foli Moisiut permes nje shkurreje zjarri.Zoti zbriti poshte ne malin Sinai si zjarr(Eks19:18) Keshtu zhurma e eres dhe zjarrit i paralajmeroi besimtaret se Perendia ishte prane. Ai kishte pranuar me pare tempullin e Solomonit 1Mbr 9  Tani Ai po pranon si tempullin e Tij besimtaret , qe jane tempulli i Frymes se Shenjte. Keto dy shenja erdhen para pagezimit me Frymen por ato nuk u perseriten kurre me pergjate gjithe librit te veprave.Ditene  Solomonit Zoti erdhi mbi tempull dhe aty ishin 120 prifterinj qe nuk mund te leviznin nga prania e Zotit te plotfuqishem.
Ketu shikojme qe jane 120 dishepuj dhe Perendia zbriti mbi ta dhe Shikojme se cfare ka ndodhur. Te gjithe dishepujt qe ishin aty u mbushen me Frymen e Shenjte, dhe te gjithe filluan te flisnin ne gjuhet te tjea ashtu sic Fryma e Shenjte ua jepte te shpreheshin.
Ata nuk po shpreheshin nga vetvetja nuk besoj se dikush nuk po lutej ne gjuhe tjeter, thuhet se te gjithe filluan te luteshin ne gjuhe tjeter. Dhe kjo shenje eshte nga Perendia por shikojme qe ne kete varg quhet* lutje* veprat 2:1-4.

Shikojme qe kjo ndodhi ne festen e rreshajava ose te Pentakostit. Kjo ishte nje feste qe kishte te bente me te korrat.

Shikojme qe Fryma e Shebjte ne dhjaten e vjeter nuk erdhi per ti bere njerezit bij te Izraelit por per ti aftesuar per sherbese. Keshtu shikojme qe Fryma e Shenjte ketu tek veprat nuk ka ardhur per ti bere bij te Perendise por per ti fuqizuar me Dunamis(fuqi) per te sherbyer ne menyre efektive. Ata dishepujt ishin besimtare para se te mbusheshin me frymen e Shenjte, dhe te gjithe besimtaret kane nevoje per kete eksperience qe te marrin fuqi dhe te aftesohen per te deshmuar emrin e Jezusit ne menyre efektive.

Le te shohim pak kush eshte shenja e pagezimit me Frymen?

Veprat 2:1-4  te 120 dishepujt folen ne gjuhet e tjera.
veprat 8:14-19   besimtaret ne samari , atyre u ndodhi dicka qe simoni e pa jo me sy si nj edicka qe shihet por si dicka qe vezhgohet dhe kerkoi ta kishte vete, nuk thuhet se ishin gjuhe por dicka qe mund te kuptohej, pra kishte nje shenjte qe mund te dukej qarte ndoshta nga degjimi.
veprat 9:17-19 Sauli nga tarsi ose Pali u mbush me frymen , nuk thuhet per ndonje shenje por ne e dime se ai fliste me shume se te tjeret ne gjuhe te tjera 1 kor14:18
veprat 10 :44-46 ne shtepine e kornelit te gjithe folen ne gjuhe te tjera dhe pjetri tha kush e ndalon ujin qe te pagezohen me uje keta qe jane pagezuar me Frymen ashtu si ne(edhe ata qe ishin me Pjetrin kishin patur te njejten pervoje)
veprat 19:1-7  besimtaret ne Efes folen te gjithe ne gjuhe te jtera dhe profetizuan.
Shikojme se deshmia e jashtme e pagezimit me Frymen e Shenjte ne 5 rastet ku dishepujt u mbushen per here te pare me Frymen ishte te folurit ne gjuhe te tjera por ne nje rast na jepet edhe profecia se bashku me gjuhet.

Mire le te vazhdojme me poshte : shiikojme qe dita e pentakostit ishte dita e te korrave te para dhe kjo eshte nje simbolik e asaj qe do te ndodhe ne dhjatene re ne kete dite kur fryma e Shenjte i aftesoi dishepujt qe te kishin te korrat e para ne njerez per Krishtin.

Para se te shikojme se cndodhi me pas me dishepujt tek veprat 2:1-4 doja te theksoja vleran e te folurit ne gjuhe te reja.

*Ne i vleresojme te folurit ne gjuhe sepse Bibla e meson ate.*

Duke studiuar biblen shikojme qe te gjithe apostujt pervec Judes folen ne gjuhe te tjera. Pali ishte ndoshta me i shkolluari i apostujve . Nen fuqine e Frymes ai nisi shume kisha te reja dhe shkroi rreth 1 te treten e dhjate se re. Jeta e tij ishte kaq e shenjte saqe ai u tha besimtarev ete pakten 5 here te ndiqnin shembullin e tij , sic ai ndiqte Jezusin.Pali ishte nje shembull per ne ne shume drejtim eedhe per te folurit ne gjuhe.Ai falenderoi Zotin qe fliste ne gjuhe me shume se edhe te gjithe korintasit(1kor 14:18)  Kjo lutje ishte nje celes per sherbesen e Palit. Bibla nuk meson se Pali predikonte ne gjuhe por se ai lutej ne gjuhe privatisht Zotit , pse? Kjo e ndertoi ate frymerisht (1kor 14:2,4), dhe pastaj ai ndertonte te jteret . Ne te njejeten menyre ne duhet te ndjekim shembullin e tij duke u lutur ne gjuhe te reja te ndertojme veten dhe pastaj te ndertojme te tjert ne publik.

*Ne vleresojme te folurit ne gjuhe sepse ajo eshte nje forme lutjeje drejtuar Zotit.*

1 kor14:2 thote se kushdo qe flet ne nje gjuhe eshte duke i folur Zotit jo njeriut, kjo eshte nje forme lutjeje. Keshtu Fryma e Shenjte na afteson per tiu lutur Zotit ne gjuhe (1kor14:14). Pali na inkurajon te lutemi ne Fryma ne te gjitha rastet (Efe 6:18). Ne te njejten menyre Juda na inkurajon te ndertojme veten tone duke u lutur ne Frymene Shenjte(Jud 20). Te folurit ne gjuhe eshte lutje ne Frymene Shenjte. 
Ne i vleresojme te gjitha format e lutjes.

*Ne e vleresojme te folurit ne gjuhe sepse nderton besimtarin i cili lutet ne gjuhe*

1 kor 12 permend 9 dhunti te ndryshme frymerore por lutja ne gjuhe eshte e vetmja qe pershkruhet si ndertuese ndaj atij qe e perdor. Nuk eshte egoiste qe te krishteret te ndertojne veten. Juda na thote qe te ndertojme veten ne besimin tone me te shenjte, Si? Duke u lutur ne Frymen e Shenjte(Jud20)  . Sigurisht qe lutja ne gjuhe eshte lutje ne Frymen e Shenjte. per kete aresye, lutja ne gjuhe eshte shume e vlefshme per besimtaret.Shume shpesh te krishteret jane teper te dobet per te ndihmuar te tjeret. Te krishteret e dobet jane si besimtaret e hebrenjve 5:11-14. Keta besimtare ishin te dobet e te rinj. Ata mund te pinin qumesht por nuk mund te hanin mish, ata ishin pjese e problemit ne vend qe te ishin pjese e pergjigjes. Ne vend qe ti ndihmonin te tjeret , ata kishin nevoje per dike qe ti ndihmonte. Eshte e rrezikshme te jesh nje i krishtere qe nuk e nderton veten e tij ose te saj. Satani sillet perqark si nje luan vrumbullues duke kerkuar dike qe ta grabelloje( 1pje 5:8). Luanet shpesh kerkojne kafshen me te dobet e kopese. Por ju , te krishtere, keni nje dhunti te vlefshme . Lutuni ne gjuhe dhe ndertoni veten tuaj. Keshtu do te jeni mjafte te forte per ta mposhtur djallin ose satanin.Dhe ju gjithashtu do te jeni mjaft te forte per te ndihmuar nje besimtar me te dobet.

*Ne i vleresojme te folurit ne gjuhe si shenje per jobesimtaret dhe besimtaret.*

Per jobesimtaret, nje gjuhe e panjohur mund te jete nje shenje se Zoti eshte i [pranishem( 1kor 14:22). Diten e pentakostit, te folurit ne gjuhe ishte nje shenje per cifutet, kjo shenje tregonte se Zoti pa fliste nepermjet dishepujve te Jezusit. Gjuhet jane edhe nje shenje per besimtaret. Kjo nuk bie ne kundershtim me ate qe Pali tha tek (1kor 14 :22)/ Ka kohera kur gjuhet jane shenje per jobesimtaret, Pali e thekson kete. Por gjuhet ishin edhe shenje per Pjetrin. SI e dinte Pjetri se Korneli dhe familja e tij kishin marre dhuntine e Frymes se Shenjte? Ai e dinte per shkak te shenjes se te folurit ne gjuhe( veprat 10:44-46). Fryma punon ne shume menyra. Te folurit ne gjuhe eshte shenje e rendesishme. Njerezit qe jane berber vene nje shenj tek dera, shenja nuk i qeth personat qe duan te qethen, por ajo i siguron te tjeret se ai qe ai qe pret floket ndodhet aty afer. Ne te njejten menyre ka gjithmone nje shenje perballe nje vendi publik per te ngrene ushqim si psh menca. Shenja nuk do ta ushqeje nje perosn por ajo eshte deshmi se nje guzhinier ndodhet aty prane.  Ne te njejten menyre te folurit ne gjuhe eshte shenje publike. Perendia e zgjodhi per te treguar se fryma e Shenjte ka mbushur dike.

*Ne i vleresojme te folurit ne gjuhe sepse ato na kujtojne se shoqeria jone me Zotin eshte me shume frymerore sesa mendore.*

Marrdhenia e besimtareve me Zotin eshte frymerore. Perendia eshte Fryme . Ne jemi frymera te amshuar qe jetojme ne trupa te perkoheshem. Sic tha John Wesley, Jezusi tha se Perendia eshte Fryme dhe ata qe duan ta adhurojne Ate duhet ta bjne kete ne Fryme(Gjon 4:23-24).

Te luturit ne gjuhe mund te na kujtoje se fryma eshte plot kur mendja eshte bosh (1kor 14:14). Duhet te mos harrojme pse mendja eshte vetem nje vegel qe na ndihmon te ecim ne Fryme.Mendjet tona jane shume te kufizuara. Shpesh here ato nuk mund te gjejne fjale per te shprehur dashurin qe ndiejne ndaj njerezve te tjere. Dashuria qe ndijejme ndaj Zotit eshte me e madhe. Ajo eshte nje gjuhe frymeror lutjeje dhe lavdrimi ndaj Tij. Te luturit ne gjuhe eshte fryme ndaj Frymes. Ajo eshte nje shoqeri me Zotin pertej asja qe mendja mund te kuptoje(Shihni Fil 4:7). Dija dhe inteligjenca frymerore nuk varet nga truri fizik. *Perendia eshte Fryme pa trup dhe asnje tjeter nuk eshte aq inteligjent sa Ai*. Kur truri i nje besimtart eshte i vdekur ne varr, fryma e tij ose asj do te jete duke adhuruar ne pranin e Zotit. Te luturit ne gjuhe nenvizon te verteten qe shoqeria meZotin eshte fryme ndaj Frymes.

Ka edhe gjera te tjera si pershembull:
1. ne i vleresojme te folurit ne gjuhe si nje menyre me te cilen cdo besimtar mund te bashkpunoje me Zotin.

2.Ne i vleresojme te folurit ne gjuhe si nje ushtrim ne perulesi dhe besim.

3. Ne i vleresojme te folurit ne gjuhe sepse eshte nje hap drejt dhuntive te tjera frymerore(1kor 12:8-10)

4. Ne i vleresojme te folurit ne gjuhe sepse ajo tregon se nje besimtar eshte inenshtruar plotesisht Frymes.

5. Ne i vleresojme te folurit ne gjuhe sespe ato zvogelojne hendekun mes apostujve dhe njerezve te thjeshte.

I dhashe me shume kohe ketyre vargjeve sepse eshte e rendesishme per cdo besimtar te krishtere.
Neser do te vazhdoj me pjesen tjeter te kapitollit.

VAZHDON

----------


## albani1

Pershendetje, shpresoj qe jeni duke u bekuar nga keto shkrime. Edhe une jam bekuar shume kur kam degjuar per keto gjera.

Para se te filloj me pjesen tjeter dua te lutem qe Zoti te sjelle sherim per ata qe kane nevoje per sherim dhe fitore ne jetet e atyre qe kane nevoje per fitore.
Dhe paqja e Krishtit ju mbushte zemrat plot.

Le tju tregoje pak edhe nje histori te vogel.
Ju te gjithe e njihni Billi Graham. Ai njehere ishte i ftuar ne je bashkesi per te predikuar pra per te dhene mesazhin. Kur ai erdhi ne ate kishe pa dicka ndryshe nga heret e tjera ne kishat qe kishte qene me pare. Para se te fillonte te predikonte eshte koha e adhurimit dhe gjate asaj kohe qe zgjati goxha shume persona besimtare flisnin ne gjuhe te tjera. Billi i degjonte dhe cuditej.Ne salle ishte ca nxehte sepse ishte dhe vere si dhe adhurimi ne fakt zgjati goxha. Keshtu Billi ndoshta u lodh pak.Gjithsesi me ne fund erdhi koha qe te ngrihej dhe te predikonte. Billi kishte pergatitur nje prdikim me tre pika predikimi, por per shkak se adhurimi kish zgjatur ca , per shkak se ishte dhe vape dhe ca i lodhur , Ai mendoi te fliste vetem per dy pikat e para te predikimit. Ne fund kur mbaroi predikimi, doli nje djale i ri dhe foli ne gjuhe tjeter ky djale foli ca si shume dhe me ze te larte nderkohe qe te tjeret ishin ne heshtje. Pasi ai djale mbaroi se foluri ne gjuhe tjeter Billi pyeti Pastorin e asaj kishe dhe i tha, cfare po bente ai djale ? Pastori i tha se po fliste ne gjuhe tjeter, dhe kshtu po i shpjegonte. Ndersa Billi qe e kishte kuptuar ate gjuhe i tha Pastorit se ai kishte pergatitur nje predikim me tre pika por kishte predikuar vetem dy per shkak te kohes por ky djale erdhi dhe tha piken e trete te predikimit tim. 
Nersa pas disa kohesh kur Billi ishte ne nje stacion televiziv duke u intervistuar nje gazetar e pyeti: Bill na thuaj cfare te ka folur ndonjehere Zoti qe per ty ka qene dicka shume e forte? Dhe Billi Graham u pergjigj : Ka qene njeher kur Zoti me ka treguar se ne qofte se ke pergatitur nje predikim me trepike mos prediko dy pika por te treja pikat e predikimit. Amen, Aleluja.

Eshte histori mahnitese apo jo?
Dua qe te futemi pak ne teme te asaj qe do te flasim me tutje prandaj e tregova kete histori.

Mire le te vazhdojme.
Kemi ngelur tek vargu 5 dhe jemi akoma ne diten e rreshajave ashtu sic edhe thame me larte. Eshte e rendesishme qe kjo teme te ndiqet me rregull nga postimi i pare tek i fundit i perkohshem.
Sic e shikojme ne kete kapitull , ka njerez te ndryshem qe kane ardhur ne Jeruzalem per te festuar festen e rreshajave. Keta ishin te gjithe Judenj por te ardhur nga kombet e ndryshme mendoj per shkak se mund te kene lindur ne ato vende , por gjithashtu ne vende te ndryshme te Perandorise Romake kishte Judenj dhe kishte edhe sinagoga dhe besoj se edhe drejtuesit e ketyre sinagogave ishin mbledhur aty. Djithashtu ka edhe Judenj qe banojne ne Jeruzalem.(veprat 2:5) Gjithashtu do te veme re dicka tjeter. Lluka nuk po genjen kur thote nga te gjitha kombet nen qiell por eshte duke perdorur nje zmadhim per te theksuar dicka te vertet. Pershembull e njejta gje thuhet per Solomonin tek DHjata e re duke e zmadhuar se Solomoni kishte aq shume argjend sa edhe gure kishte ne Jeruzalem,( 1Mbreterit 10:27) kjo eshte zmadhim per te theksuar se aq shume argjend kishte ai. Eshte si nje lloj krahasimi si kur ne mund te themi pershembull ndonjehere kur shikojme nje makine te madhe sic eshte Hammer ne themi se nje person ka makin aq te madhe sa nje aeroplan.Edhe Jezusi u tha farisenjve qe ata sitnin mushkonjen dhe kaperdinin devene , kjo eshte nje zmadhim per te treguar hipokrizine e madhe te tyre keshtu edhe Lluka po ben nje zmadhim per te treguar se sa shume kombe perfaqsoheshin aty.

Veprat 2:6-13  Shikojme qe turma ishte aty afer por ama ishin mbledhur ne tempull per te festuar festen e rreshajave, si shpjegohet kjo? Dishepujt ishin ne nje shtepi afer tempullit jo larg Keshtu ajo ushtime u degjua nga kjo turme dhe keta u mblodhen per te kuptuar se cfare ishte kjo.
Shikojme qe dishepujt para se Fryma te vinte mbi ta ishin ne nje shtepi (veprat 2:1), Pasi Fryma erdhi mbi ta ata filluan te flisnin ne gjuhe te tjera. Por si e kuptoi turma dhe ku i pa ata ? Sepse ata ndodheshin ne kete shtepi. Ku i degjuan qe po flisnin ne gjuhet e kombeve? Sepse shikojme qe deri tani turma kishte degjuar vetem ushtimen pra akoma jo gjuhet . Ja cfare ka ndodhur:* Dishepujt ishin ne nje vend sebashku, ata u mbushen me Frymen e Shenjte kur Fryma erdhi mbi ta, u degjua kjo ushtima si e eres nga turma qe ishte ne tempull dhe  afer shtepise ku po rrinin dishepujt, pastaj do te dalin dishepujt nga shtepia ashtu duke folur ne gjuhe te tjera te 120-tet, dishepujt shkuan ne tempull sepse ishin ne kontroll nga fryma e Shenjte, dhe ketu turma u mblodh pak me shume per te pare se c'ishin keta qe po flisnin ne gjuhet e tyre amtare (veprat 2:6)*. Pse dishepujt dolen nga shtepia? Kur Fryma e Shenjte vjen mbi nje besimtar cfare ben ai? Ai do te predikoje. Nese dikush nga ju besimtar te krishtere mbushet me Frymen e Shenjte nga Zoti tani jam i sigurte qe do te shkosh ti predikosh ungjillin dikujt.
Edhe keta dishepuj te mbushur me Frymen ishin gati te predikonin ungjillin, Amen. Dhe Fryma e di se ku ti drejtoje pikerisht ne vendin e duhur tek te korrat e para, ashtu sic ishte edhe festa per tu festuar rreshajat, te korrat e para. Ketu kemi te korrat e para per Krishtin.

Dicka tjeter qe shikojme ketu eshte se turmat para se dishepujt te vinin aty ishin mbledhur per te festuar por te ndare ne grupe. Aty kishte Judenj nga Spanja, nga Arabia, Roma, Kapadokia, Ponti, Mesopotamia,Libia, Egjipti, Kreta etj. Pra turma ishte mbledhur ne kete menyre : Judenjte nga Spanja me vehte, Judenjte nga Kapadokia me vehte, Judenjte nga Arabia me vehte, Judenjte nga Kreta me vehte, Judenjte nga Roma me vehte, etj. Dhe kur dishepujt erdhen ne oborrin e tempullit ata ishin duke folur ne gjuhe te tjera secli sic e drejtonte Fryma dhe dikush qe Fryma po e drejtonte te fliste ne Spanjisht u afrua tek grupi qe ishin Judenj nga Spanja, ata dishepuj qe ishin duke folur Arabisht u afruan tek grupi qe ishin Judenj te ardhur nga Arabia e keshtu me rradhe. Por duke patur parasysh se turma i kishte rrethuar dishepujt.  Turma i shikonte nga veshja dishepujt dhe i njohen se ishin nga Galilea, dhe mrekulloheshin dhe thoshin : A nuk jane keta Galileas si mund te flasin ne gjuhet tona amtare?!  (veprat2:7-8). Pastaj shikojme qe te gjithe sa ishin aty nga turma e kishte degjuar gjuhen e tij amtare perderisa permenden te gjitha vendet qe ishin aty. ( veprat 2:9-11) Ata thone se i degjonin te lavderonin Perendine ne gjuhet e tyre dhe jo te flisnin percart, pra ata e kuptonin gjuhen . Gjuhet e reja qe fliten edhe sot nga nje besimtar kur eshte i mbushur me Frymen jane te qarta. Ne gjuhe te reja sipas drejtimit te Frymes lavderohet Perendia, dhe i jepet lavdi Jezusit. Askush qe flet ne Fryme nuk thote mallkuar qofte Jezusi por thote Lavdi Jezusit , dhe ata qe e thone e thone nga Fryma e Shenjte.
veprat  2:12-13  Na tregojne ty tipa njerezish kur degjojne gjuhet e reja:
1. Njerez qe cuditen dhe pyesin se cdo te thote kjo
2. Njerez qe skuptojne dhe perqeshin dhe tallen 
Edhe ketu kemi keto dy grupe nje pjese po pyesin dhe pjesa tjeter po tallen dhe thone se jane te dehur.

Vazhdon me vone.

----------


## albani1

Me falni se e nderpreva per pak. 
Atehere kemi ngelur tek turmat.
Ishin dy grupe turmash qe i pane dishepujt.
Para se te vazhdoj dua te bej te ditur se ato turma qe ishin aty kishin ardhur qe nga dita e pashkeve dhe deri tani tek dita e rreshajave ata jane duke banuar ne Jeruzalem(veprat 2:5). Kete e them sepse do te shohim me vone ne predikimin e Pjetrit kur u thote se ata ishin deshmitare te vdekjes se Jezusit. Madje besoj qe kjo turme ishin pjestar ne ate turmen e madhe qe po bertiste kunder Jezusit : kryqezojeni. Pjetri u thote atyre gjate predikimit te tij : Ju e kryqezuat, por gjithsesi kete do ta shikojme me vone.Thjesht jam duke dhene faktet qe kjo turme ishin pikerisht turma qe beritten kunder Jezusit per ta kryqezuar dhe qe po banonin aty qe nga dita e pashkes, kjo per te shtjelluar edhe vargun 5 tek veprat kapitulli 2.

Mire gjithsesi le te vazhdojme.
Sic thame ishin disa njerez qe nuk kuptonin dhe per shkak se nuk kuptonin ata thane se jane te dehur. Shume njerez sot kur disa gjera nuk mund ti kuptojne thone thjesht dhe shkurt qe kjo ska kuptim.

Ne do te shikojme qe Pjetri u ngrit ne kembe bashk me te 12-tet, edhe Matia. Pra sic duket ose shikohet ata nuk ishin ne kembe por ne toke. Nuk thuhet nese ishin ne gjunje apo nese ishin te strire kete nuk mund ta themi por sido qe te kete qene rendsi ka qe ata nuk ishin ne kembe.Edhe nese do te ishin ne gjunje do te themi se ishin duke folur ne gjuhe tjeter, por edhe nese do te ishin te shtrire prap do te themi se ishin duke folur ne gjuhe tjeter rendesi ka se ata kontrolloheshin nga Fryma e Shenjte.Disa thone se ishin te shtrire dhe po benin disa levizje qe dukeshin si te dehur prandaj nje pjese e turmes i perqesh dhe i thote se jane te dehur, ndersa disa thone se nuk mund te ishte keshtu sepse po luteshin dhe kur je duke u lutur nuk mund te jesh shtrire por ne gjunje.Nejse ne fakt une mendoj se mund te lutesh edhe shtrire. 
Por kjo nuk ka rendesi , rendesi ka qe cfare do te ndodhe me besimtarin pasi eshte ngritur, si do te ndryshoje jeta e tij. Kjo eshte e rendesishme dhe jo debatet . Dhe ne shikojme se sa ka ndryshuar Pjetri qe u ngrit ne kembe.
Ai ishte nje frikacak dhe tashme eshte nje guximtar
Ai ishte nje mohues i Krishtit, dhe tani Ai po e rrefen Krishtin me ze te larte dhe madja duke perdorur shkrimet e shenjta, te cilat i kishte masuar gjat 40 diteve qe Jezusi ndejti me dishepujt .
Ai nuk kishte patur forcen per te qendruar afer Jezusit por tani eshte duke u thene te verteten turmes se ata kishin kryqezuar Jezusin.

Keto jane disa ndryshime shume te rendesishme apo jo, ne do te shikojme edhe te tjera por jo sot.
Keshtu edhe ne ditet e sotme ndodh me besimtaret qe pagezohen me Frymen e Shenjte, ata nuk jane me ata qe kane qene por jane njerez te tjere krejtesisht ndryshe, Pse? Sepse kane marre , ju kujtohet? DUNAMIS. Fuqi nga Fryma e Shenjte. Eshte njesoj si nje dinamit qe shperthen dhe ka nje ndryshim te madh pas shperthimit dhe madje ndikon ne mjedisin qe e rrethon, keshtu edhe me ata qe marrin fuqi nga Fryma e Shenjte ata ndryshojne vete aq sa ndikojne edhe ne mjedisin qe i rrethon ne njerezit qe jane aty prane.

Per sa i perket pjeses tjeter te predikimit te Pjeterit aty ka akoma edhe me shume gjera te bukura qe mund te mesojme por nuk mund ti them sot do te vazhdoj neser.
Zoti ju bekofte dhe ju dhente te keni nje gjume te mire dhe pafshi vizione nga Perendia.


VAZHDON

----------


## albani1

Pershendetje dhe Zoti ju bekofte , lutem qe kur te jeni duke lexuar te mbusheni plot me fuqine e Zotit, dhe Fryma e Shenjte ju mbushte plot me prezencen e Tij dhe me bekimet e Tij.

Para se te filloj dua te them se per cdo rast qe ka pyetje mund te beni vetem qe te jene ndoshta si te hapura ne nje teme tjeter qe te mos dilet nga qellimi i kesaj teme. 
Dhe per te gjith ju qe e lexoni ju lutem lexojeni qe nga fillimi dhe me kujdes  e me bibel te hapur ne dore.

Mire pra fillojme. Le te shikojme tek kapitulli 2:14-16  qe Pjetri ishte shume ndryshe nga ai qe kemi pare tek ungjijte .Pjetri qe kishte frik te pranonte Jezusin kur e arrestuan , eshte pikerisht ai qe po i flet me guxim turmave te cilat ishin pjestare ne kryqezimin e jezusit dhe kishin bertitur me te madhe : Kryqezojeni.
Tashme Pjetri nuik ka me frik dhe se ka problem te pohoje Jezusin si Zot e shpetimtar. Cfare ka ndodhur me Pjetrin? Ai nuk eshte me ai qe ka qene eshte nje person tjeter.Pjetri ka marra Dunamis nga larte. Dunamis dmth fuqi ne greqisht. Pjetri eshte i mbushur me fuqine e Perendise.Po mendoja per misionaret sot ne vendet e mbyllura per ungjillin dhe qe qeverite atje te burgosin. Sa e rendesishme eshte qe ata misionare te mbushen me fuqine e Frymes? Ata perballen me lloj lloj sulmesh: Perndjekje familjes, perndjekje vet ndaj tyre, perndjekje ndaj kishes. Ka rendesi qe te jene te mbushur me Fryme qe te mos kene frike, te kene guxim te bejne shenja dhe mrekulli permes fuqise se Frymes dhe te predikojne ungjillin. Nuk eshte e lehte ne vende te tilla si Irani, Arabia Saudite, Kina etj.Faktikisht duhet edhe ne ti mbeshtesim ne lutje fuqishem te drejtuar nga fuqia e Frymes. Kam degjuar se ne cdo dite mund te japin jeten e tyre per Krishtin me shume 1000 misionare, ne sherbim te Krishtit. Mendoj se edhe ne duhet te jemi persona me zemer te tille qe edhe po te jete nevoja te japim jeten per ungjillin dhe Krishtin, jo kot por per Jezusin. Nuk eshte e lehte te besh kete pa fuqine e Frymes se Shenjte sepse ne jemi njerez qe kena frik per veten dhe mishin tone por kur jemi totalisht te kontrolluar nga Fryma dhe te mbushur me fuqin  e Tij nuk do te kemi frik nga asgje sepse Ai eshte me ne.
Dhe prezenca e Tij shte ne ne , faleminderit Jezus.

Gjithsesi le te vazhdojme . Shikojme qe Pjetri ke filluar duke folur me ze te larte. Provoje njehere te bertasesh me ze te larte aty ku je dhe do te kuptosh se sa ze te larte ka folur Pjetri. Ai eshte duke ju drejtuar turmes pa ju dridhur qerpiku. Ai thote Judenj dhe ju qe banoni ne Jeruzalem.Ne kete moment shikojme qe Pjetri nuk eshte se ka pergatitur nje predikim me tre pika predikimi, por ishte i frymezuar nga fryma e Shenjte dhe Fryma po e drejtonte te fliste gjerat qe Jezusi ia kishte mesuar, gjat kohes 40 ditore para se te ngrihej ne qiell.
Pjetri eshte duke folur qe ata nuk ishin te dehur sic disa prej tyre mendonin pra nuk ishin pa vetkontroll por ishin te esell sepse ishte ora 9 e mengjesit dhe nuk ka te dehur ne ate orar te pakten ne ate kohe.Ai po u thoshte se kjo nuk eshte nje skene per te tallur por eshte dicka tjeter me e madhe . Vini re te gjithe ne turme ishin duke degjuar pjetrin duke folur ndoshta si fillim kur u ngrit ata po benin ca zhurme duke u cuditur me njeri tjetrin por pastaj kur Pjetri dhe 12 u ngriten ata po prisnin se cdo te ndodhte dhe kur Pjetri po fliste ata u perqendruan tek ajo qe ai thoshte.jam i sigurte se te gjithe e dinin historine qe ai u tha pak me vone ose me sakt profecine. Fryma nuk te drejton te thush gjera kot por gjera qe mund te kuptohen nga degjuesit.


Dote shikojme pas pak mesazhin e Pjetrit.


VAZHDON

----------


## albani1

E kemi lene tek mesazhi i Pjetrit.
Pjetir foli ne aramaisht, dhe te gjithe e kuptuan.

*A. Pjetri shpjegoi ate qe kishte ndodhur ne Pentakost. (veprat 2:14-21)*

Fryma kishte zbritur. Kjo ishte ajo qe kishte profetizuar Joeli. Profecia e Joelit mbuloi nje periudhe te gjate kohe.Ditet e fundit filluan me ardhjen e pare te Krishtit dhe do te mbarojne me ardhjen e Tij te dyte, (veprat 2:17). Joeli theksoi se Perendia do te derdhe Frymen e Tij. Ai theksoi se epoka e kishes do te ishte nje kohe ngjarjesh te mbinatyreshme.Ne beselidhjen e vjeter shenjat ,cudirat, mrekullite ishin te rralla. Por ngjarjet e mbinatyrshme jane karakteristike e epokes se frymes , se diteve te fundit.
Perendia prmtoi se nuk do te ishte i anshem dhe nuk do te kishte te favorizuar ne derdhjen e bekimeve te Tij. Vini re te 5 fushat vijuese ne te cilat Perendia tha se do ti trajtonte te gjithe njelloj dhe nuk do te kishte te favorizuar.

_Se pari_ Perendia premtoi se nuk do te favorizointe* asnje komb mbi nje tjeter*. Ai tha se do te derdhte Frymen e Tij mbi cdo mish e mbi cdo popull, (veprat 2:17).

_Se dyti_  Perendia tha se nuk do te favorizonte burrat ndaj grave. Ai tha se do te derdhte Frymen e Shenjte si mbi bijte ashtu edhe mbi bijat, (veprat 2:18). Te dyja sekset do te profetizonin. Kujtoni se kishte gra mes te 120-eve qe folen ne gjuhe.

_Se treti_  Perendia prmtoi se nuk do te favorizonte pleqte ndaj te rinjve. Ai tha se te rinjte do te kishin vizione frymerore, dhe pleqte do te shihnin endrra frymerore, (veprat 2:17). Pagezimi ne Fryme eshte per te gjitha moshat. Shume femije jane mbushur me Fryme ne moshe te hereshme. Ne te njejten menyre edhe shume njerez pleq jane pagezuar ne Fryme.

*Se katerti*  Perendia premtoi se nuk do te favorizonte te pasurit ndaj te varferve. Ai premtoi te derdhte frymen e Tij madje edhe mbi sklleverit meshkuj dhe femra, (veprat 2:18). Izraeli ishte dikur nje komb sklleverish qe Perendia e cliroi nga Egjipti. Tani Izraeli ishte nen sundimin romak, por nepermjet pentakostit, si te pasurit edhe te varferit u bene skllever ose prone e Perendise.Jezusi na solli ne kalvar, ne Pentakost Ai merr zoterim te plote te besimtareve.

Te gjitha letrat u referohen besimtareve si skllever. E njejta fjale greke Doulos dmth skllav ose sherbetor. Madje edhe apostujt edhe vellezerit e Jezusit e quajten veten skllever ose sherbetore te Jezusit (Jak 1:1: Jud 1). Si skllever te Tij ne nuk duhet te pretendojme asnje te drejte per veten tone perkundrazi ne duhet te prqendrohemi ne sherbimin ndaj Zotit dhe mesuesit tone Jezus Krisht.

*Se pesti* Perendia premtoi te mos favorizonte te hereshmit ndaj te vonshmeve.Ai i bekon si te paret qe degjojne edhe te fundit. Veprat 2 :21 na siguron se cilido qe therret emrin e Zotit do te shpetohet.Kjo eshte per te gjithe brezat deri ne ardhjen e 2-te te Krishtit. Ne te njejten menyre edhe Dhuntia e frymes do te jepet jo vetem per ata qe ishin aty por edhe per brezat ne vazhdim deri ne ardhjen e 2-te te Krishtit.

Tek veprat 2:19-20 na jepen disa shenja, le ti vezhgojme pak.
Fjala qe do te kete shenja tregon se profecia u permbush, fjalet kjo eshte dita tregojne kete profeci te permbushur. Mateu 27: 45-51 na thote per erresir, temet. Dielli erresohet, ku ndodhi kjo? Ne golgota, ku Krishti u kryqezua. Hena u kthye ne gjak, zakonisht ndodh qe kur dielli erresohet hena kthehet ne gjak(ngjyre e kuqe gjak). Kur do te ndodhnin keto gjera? Kjo eshte pergjigja: Para se te vije dita e madhe dhe e lavdishme e Zotit, (veprat 2:20), pra profecia eshte permbushur plotesisht.
Qellimi i pagezimit me Frymen e Shenjte eshte te shpetohen ata qe do te therrasin ermin e Zotit, (veprat 2:21).

*B. Pjetri shpjegoi perse ndodhi pentakosti.(veprat 2:22-36)*

Qendra e veprave 2 :14-21 ishte mbi Frymen e Shenjte . Por veprat 2:22-36 perqendrohen ne Jezusin. Pjetri i tregon turmes 4 te verteta lidhur me Jezusin.

_Se pari_  Perendia e miratoi Jezusin permes mrekullive, cudive dhe shenjave, veprat 2:22. Keto jane tri fjale te perdorura ne bibel per veprat e mbinatyrshme.

_Se dyti_   Perendia e lejoi Jezusin te kryqezohej nga cifutet jobesimtare ne Jeruzalem veprat 2:23. Perendia kishte planifikuar qe Jezusi te vdiste. Por kjo nuk e pakeson fajin e atyre qe e kryqezuan Ate. Megjithate duhet te theksojme se jo te gjithe cifutet jane fajtore per vdekjen e Jezusit.Bibla kurr nuk e ve kete faj mbi cifutet ne pergjithesi, veprat 13:27-29 na tregon se Pali u thote cifuteve se ata jo ju  e vrane Jezusin.Vetem cifutet jobesimtare ne Jeruzalem ishin fajtore per vrasjen e jezusit. Patjeter qe Ai vdiq per mekatet e gjith botes dhe sigurisht te gjithe jemi fajtore dhe per shkakun tone Ai u kryqezua.

_Se treti_  Perendia e ngriti Jezusin nga te vdekurit, ( veprat 2:22-34), Pjetir citon Davidin nga psalmi 16:8-11. Atje Davida profetizon rreth ringjalljes se Mesias(Jezusi). Kur Pjetri po fliste Davidi i9shte ne varr ne Jeruzalem. Per kete aresye njerezit e kuptuan se Davidi nuk po profetizonte rreth vetes se tij. Fryma e Shenjte e perdori kete ilustrim  dhe shpjegim per te bindur shume njerez.

_Se katerti_ Perendia e lartesoi Jezusin dhe i dha mundesine per te derdhur Frymen, veprat 2:32-36. Vini re trinine tek veprat 2:33, Ati e lartesoi Birin per tu ulur ne krahun e djathte te Tij, vendi me i madh i fuqise dhe i nderit. ( Ne Krishtin edhe ne jemi ulur ne te djathte te Perendise Efe 2:6). Pastaj Ati i dha Birit premtimin e Frymes (Gjon 16:7) . Se fundi Bir derdhi Frymen mbi ne. Ati dha premtimin por eshte Biri qe na pagezon me frymen, (Gjon 1:33).


Ka edhe dicka tjeter qe Pjetri tha ne mesazhin e tij por do ta shikojme neser.

Para se ta mbyll per sot dua te theksoj edhe njehere faktin e ndryshimit te Pjetrit.
AI kishte mohuar Jezusin ne sy te kesaj turme dhe kishte patur frike. Por tani si po vepron ai? Ai po u thote Jezusin qe ju e kryqezuat. Ku e gjeti Pjetri gjithe kete guxim? Qe ti fliste kesaj turme me ze te larte? Pjetri thote se ishte deshmitar si dishepujt e tjere per ringjalljen e Jezusit , ai e kishte pare vete kete gje, por prap nuk mund ta thuash ket para nje turme qe e vrane dhe tu thuash qe ata e bene qe eshte e verteta. Kjo tregon sa e rendesishme eshte Dunamis, fuqia e Frymes se Shenjte. Pjetri ishte i mbushur tashme me fuqine e Frymes se Shenjte.Edhe sot ne kemi nevoje per kete fuqi per te predikuar te verteten pa frik dhe me urtesi e dashuri.
Tek vargu 24 ne tregohet qarte qe vdekja nuk mund ta mbante Jezusin sepse Jezusi eshte Zot dhe Perendi dhe Ai ka pushtet mbi vdekjen. 

VAZHDON

----------


## albani1

Jam i inkurajuar vertet kur shikoj qe njerez te ndryshem te bekohen nga ky liber i mrekullueshem , eshte i mrekullueshem sepse eshte liber i Perendise dhe i veprave te mrekullueshme qe Ai ka bere , ben  dhe do te bej.

Para se te filloj dua te ndaj me ju dicka qe kam perjetuar sot. Sot eshte dita globale e lutjes per kishen e persekutuar. Ne fakt ne te gjithe boten kishen e shikojme te persekutuar, ndoshta jo ne ate menyre sic e shohim ne vende te mbyllura por prap ka besimtare vertet shume te persekutuar edhe ketu ne Shqiperi.
Ne nje takim te tille te vecante qe kishim ne kishat e Krujes dhe Fush Krujes jemi lutur qe Zoti te sjell liri besimi ne vendet e mbyllura dhe per besimtaret jemi lutur per tu mbushur me fuqi te Frymes qe te predikojne ungjillin lirshem. Jam duke i shkruajtur keto gjera sepse do te shohim edhe ne librin e veprave shume raste te tilla dhe keshtu mund te kemi nje pamje me te qarte edhe te realitetit te sotem por edhe te realitetit te kishes se hereshme. Gjithashtu ne zemer Perendia me kujtoi qe Jezusi ndermjeteson per kishen 24 ore non stop dhe ne duhet te bashkohemi me zemren e Tij dhe me lutjen e Tij per te ndermjetesuar per kishen , sidomos per kishen e persekutuar.Sic kam thene edhe pak me larte ne cdo vend te botes per ungjillin dhe Krishtin japin jeten ndoshta me shume se 1000 besimtare, keshtu e kam degjuar une te pakten. 
Mendoj qe ne duhet te lutemi dit per dit per ata qe jane te persekutuar. 
Nje misionare qe kishte folur me besimtare qe persekutoheshin po i thoshte qe ai lutej per ata qe persekutimet te ndaloheshin por ai besimtar ja ktheu dhe i tha : jo mos u lut ne kete menyre per ne sepse ne nuk duam te ndalohet persekutimi por te kemi force nga Zoti per te qendruar te forte. Aleluja, Ai tha qe persekutimi i ben edhe me te forte ata por ata kane nevoje per lutje qe te mbushen me shume me Dunamis (fuqi e Frymes se Shenjte ) si ne diten e Pentakostit.
Kur po degjoja kete deshmi sot , jam lutur qe : Jezus te lutem jepu fuqi atyre besimtareve qe persekutohen sot ose cdo dit te vitit te lutem qe ata te qendrojne fort ne besimin shume te shenjte tendin, Te lutem qe ata te qendrojne forte ne Ty dhe ne fjalen tende dhe Ti do te jesh me ta. Sepse Ti ke thene qe kush qendron ne Mua dhe nqs fjalet e Mia qendrojne ne Te atehere do te japi shume fryt. Te lutem bej qe nepermjet deshmise se tyre dhe Gjakut tend te fitohen shume shpirtra per Krishtin atje ku ata persekutohen, Ti Jezus ke then lutu per ata qe ju persekutojne dhe une qe jam Besimtare e ndjej veten time njesh me ata qe persekutohen dhe nese ata vuajne edhe une vuaj bashke me ta prandaj lutem per persekutuesit e tyre qe jane edhe persekutuesit e mi qe te njohin ty dhe ti falesh se nuk dijne se cbejne. Por ti o Zot do te hakmerresh ndaj ketyre gjerave duke bere qe vet persekutuesit te kthehen tek Ty .
Te lutem qendro me Ta dhe forcoje besimin e tyre. Faleminderit e Jozus bekuar qofsh dhe te falenderoj se je shpetimtari yne, Amen.
Te gjithe ju qe perskutoheni per ungjillin dhe [per Krishtin ju inkurajoj te qendroni te forte sepse shperblimi per ju do te jete i madh, dhe gezohuni kur ju persekutojhne sepse jeni te favorizuar nga Zoti te vuani per Krishtin dhe shume njerz qe ju shohin do te besojne tek Krishti per shkak te qendress tuaj, Zoti ju bekofte.

Faleminderit Jezus sepse fitorja te perket Ty, Perejeyt te jeteve dhe ti meriton gjithe lavdine.

Aleluja, mire le te vazhdoje pavarsisht se nuk mund te rri dot pa lutur duke falenderuar Perendine, se eshte besnik dhe na mban fort dhe na bekon dhe na mbron.Ne kemi nevoje dit per dit per prezencen e Frymes se Shenjte , Oh sa e mrekullueshme eshte te jesh ne prezencen e Tij edhe nese do jesh duke u persekutuar kenaqu me Ate qe do te te kete perjete me vete ne qiell dhe te jetosh me Te.


Ok le te shikojme tashme se cfare ka ndodhur tek veprat.
Kemi ngelur tek pjesa e trete e mesazhit te Pjetrit duke i folur turmave qe po degjonin me zemer te thyer tashme dhe te bindur nga fryma e Shenjte per mekat . Patjeter qe Fryma e Shenjte po perdor ketu Pjetrin.

*C. Pjetri shpjegoi se si mund te vije pentakosti cdo personi, veprat 2:37-41.*

Nje predikues predikonte ne menyre te rreme se marrdhenia jone me Perendine ka dy pjese. Ai tha se pjesa jone shte te humbim , ndersa Perendia duhet te beje pjesen tjeter. Por Bibla ve shume pergjegjsi mbi cdo person. Fjale te tilla si:  pendohuni, pagezohuni , merrni dhe shpetoni veten, theksojne ate qe Perendia na urdheron te bejme, veprat 2:38-40.  Vetem ata qe lypin, trokasin dhe kerkojne marrin cka Perendia deshiron qe ata te kene. Pjetri flet per dy nivele bekimi qe Perendia deshiron per neve.

*Se pari*   Pjetri foli per shpetimin. Mesazhi i tij drejtuar turmes shkatoi faj. Fjalet e tij ishin si nje thike qe preu zemrat e tyre veprat 2:37. Fryma e Shenjte i bindi per mekatet e tyre, Gjon 16:5-11 dhe i beri ata te ndjeheshin fajtore. Faji nga satani eshte nje akuze por faji nga perendia eshte nje dhunti. Ai na dergon faj per te na ndaluar nga shtegu i udhetimit te mekatit.

Disa u larguan nga Perendi sepse filluan te ndjeheshin fajtore. Ky ishte nje gabim i tmerrshem, eshte e natyrshme qe nje njeri qe ndjehet fajtor te hedhe syte perdhe. Isaia u ndje fajtor , i papaster dhe mekatar ne pranine e Zotit, Isa 6:1-5. Ne te njejten menyre Pjetri u ndje fajtor ne prezencen e Jezusit, pergjigja e pare e Pjetrit ishte, Zot largohu prej meje sepse jam njeri mekatar, Lluk 5:8. Perendia e di qe jemi mekatare por nuk ka deshire te largohet prej nesh per shkak te mekatit tone. Deshira e Tij e madhe eshte te na fale dhe te na pastroje. Jezusi nuk erdhi per te na denuar por per te na shpetuar, Gjon 3:17. Per kete aresye ne kurre nuk duhet te largohemi nga Perendia kur ndjehemi fajtore. Faji eshte ftesa e Perendise per tu penduar, dhe pastaj per te perqafuar Zotin jezus dhe te hidhemi ne krahet e Tij.
Njehere kur po jepja mesim nje grupi besimtaresh per menyrat se si na flet Zoti, aty doli pak ne pah se ata nuk eshte se kalonin shume kohe me Zotin ne lutje. Por Fryma me inkurajoi dhe me frymesoi qe ti inkurajoja ata te vazhdonin te luteshin dhe te pendoheshin per ate qe nuk kishin kaluar kohe bashke me Zotin . Dhe kur po luteshim ata po e ndjenin perseri prezencen e Zotit dhe u inkurajuan dhe u bekuan ne pranine e Perendise, ata po kenaqeshin tani dhe nuk po mendonin te largoheshin nga Zoti por Zoti po u jepte shprese dhe fuqi dhe pastaj po kekronim drejtim per secilin prej tyre ne jetet e tyre nga Zoti. Dhe jam i sigurte qe Perendia po i drejton ne jetet e tyre fuqishem.Besoj heres tjeter do te sjell deshmine e tyre se si Zoti i ka drejtuar per gjera te ndryshme dhe per planin e Tij per jetet e tyre.
Te tjere moren vendimin e duhur. Ata u kthyen tek Perendia me fajin e tyre dhe pyeten , vellezer cfare duhet te bejme? veprat 2"37.  Ne fakt edhe mua me ka ndodhur qe ndonjehere nuk kam vepruar mire dhe nuk jam sjelle mire me njerez te tjere dhe madje edhe kam pasur kohera qe nuk po kalpoja kohe me Zotin, por Perendia me sillte ndermen fajin tim por duke me thene se me do shume dhe deshiron qe te me mbushe. Dhe Zoti me ka treguar dashurine e Tij dhe me ka marre perseri ne krahet e Tijm , Oh ZOt nuk e meritoj por eshte hiri i Tij shume faleminderit Qe me ke marre ne krahet e tu te dashurise, dhe pastaj kam kuptuar se sa i mire eshte Ai qe na ka dhene jete dhe qe une jam penduar pastaj dhe e kuptova qe isha i falur.Ne nuk jetojme dot ashtu sic do Zoti pa hirin e Tij dhe pa fuqine e Tij (Dunamis) Ai e di kete dhe na jep fuqi nga fryma e Tij e Shenjte.

E lame tek vellezer cfare duhet te bejme ne? Kjo eshte pyetja qe te gjithe mekataret duhet te bejne kur ndihen fajtore. Pjetri u kishte predikuar nje te vertete te rende por perseri i quante vellezer, veprat 2:49. Besoj qe kjo i ndihmoi ata qe ti quanin apostujt vellezer. Ne duhet gjithmone tu flasim te tjereve sikur te jemi vellezer. 

Pjetri u tha te pendoheshin dhe te pagezoheshin, veprat 2:38. Keto jane dy hapat qe Perendia i urdheron mekataret te bejne.Pendim dmth ndryshim i mendjes. Ata qe pendohen ndryshijne mendjen rreth menyres se si kane jetuar (ne mekat), dhe fillojne te mendojne ndryshe per menyren se si duhet jetuar(ne hirin e Jezusit duke i besuar Atij). Ata kthehen nga mekati drejt Perendise. Eshte e pamundur te shikojme nga mekati dhe nga Perendia njekohesisht.Asnje njeri nuk mund te shohe nga veriu dhe nga jugu ne te njejeten kohe. Ne duhet te zgjedhim ose njerin ose tjetrin.Ata qe pendohen zgjedhin te dhoihin nga Perendia dhe te ecinb drejt Tij.

Dy njerez po flisnin rreth mekatreve te shkuara te tyre. Njeri tha : po te mund te jetoja jeten time perseri une do te beja akoma nga ato mekate. Tjetri tha: po te mund ti jetoja jeten time perseri, une do ti shmangja ato mekate. Njeri nga ata akoma po shihte nga mekati, kurse tjetri ishte penduar, ky kishte ndryshuar mendjen e tij ndaj mekatit dhe ishte kthyer drejt Perendise. 

Kur kthehemi nga mekati drejt Perendise shohim nga shpetimtari . Emri i Tij eshte Jezus sepse Ai e shpetoi popullin e Tij nga mekatet e tyre, mat 1:21. Por ne kemi nje pjese ne shpetimin tone. Cila eshte ajo? Ne duhet te zgjedhim te kthehemi nga mekati drejt Jezusit , veprat 2:40.  Por vetem Ai mund te na clirpoje nga fuqia dhe denimi i mekateve tona. 

Pasi Jezusi e shpeton nje njeri , ai besimtar eshte gati te pagezohet ne uje. Pagezimi eshte hapi i pare i bindjes pas marrjes se Jezusit si shpetimtar. Pagezimi me uje ishte nje hap i madh rrenjesor per cifutet, pse? Sepse cifutet mesonin se pagezimi me uje ishte vetem per jocifutet. CIfutet lindeshin cifute, vetem jocifutet qe donin te beheshin jocifute pagezoheshin me uje. Kesjhtu Gjon pagezori i shtangu njerezit Ai u thoshte cifuteve se kishin nevoje te pendoheshin dhe te pagezoheshin. Megjithate ai refuzonte ti pagezonte njerezit deri sa ata te pendoheshin, Mat 3:5-10. Ne te njejten menyre besmitaret pagezohen vetem pasi te linden perseri.
Pagezimi eshte nje tablo e jashtme e nje pervoje te brendeshme. Nje besimtar pagezohet per shkak se mekatet e tij ose te saj jane falur, veprat 2:38. Pagezimi tregon se jeta e vjeter mekatare u varros me Krishtin Ashtu si Krishti zbriti posht ne varr besimtaret e varrosin jeten e tyre te vjeter ne uje(simbolik e asj se cka ndodhur brenda). Pastaj dalja nga uji tregon se ne ngrihemi me Krishtin per te jetuar nje jete te re dhe te shenjte, Rom 6:1-4.

Do ta nderpres pak per momentin ketu dhe do te vazhdoje pastaj prap me nivelin e dyte.

VAZHDON

----------


## albani1

Ja ku jemi perseri. Le te vazhdojme me nivelin e dyte te pjeses se trete te mesazhit te Pjetrit. Perseri dua te theksoj se eshte e rendesishme qe te lexohet tema nga fillimi per ata qe e lexojne per here te pare ne menyre qe te kuptojne me shume peer cfare behet fjale. Dhe ju inkurajoj te lexoni me bibel te hapur ne dore, jo vetem per te lexuar pasazhet qe po sjell une por edhe per ta lexuar krejt librin.

Atehere le te fillojme.
*Se dyti*  Pjhetri i foli turmes rreth marrjes se dhurates se Frymes se Shenjte , veprat 2:38. Ka pese vende tek veprat ku Lluka i referohet Pagezimit ne Fryme si nje dhurate.

1. Jezusi u tha dishepujve qe te prisnin premtimin e Atit, veprat 1:4.
2. Pjetri u tha cifuteve se ata do te merrnin dhuraten e Frymes se Shenjte pasi te pendoheshin dhe te pagezoheshin, veprat 2:38.
3. Pjetri e qortoi ish magjistarin Simon. Simoni deshironte te blinte me para aftesine per tu dhene dhuraten e Frymes se Shenjte te tjereve.Pjetri e mesoi se dhuratat e Perendise nuk mund te bliheshin apo te shiteshin. Ato jane falas . Kushdo qe deshiron te kete dhuraten e Pagezimit me Frymen e Shenjte mund ta kete ate, veprat 8:13+18-20. 
4. Pjetri ishte i sigurte qe dhurata e Frymes ishte derdhur edhe mbi kombet sepse i degjonte te madheronin emnrin e Zotit Jezus dhe duke folur ne gjuhe te tjera, veprat 10:45-46.
5. Pjetri i kujtoi se Gjoni pagezoi ne uje, por Jezusi pagezoi ne Frymen e Shenjte. Dhurata e frymes ju dha johebrenjve ashtu si edhe hebrenjve, veprat 11:17.

Disa cifute u fyen kur Gjon Pagezori u tha se duhet te pagezoheshin. Ata thane se tashme ishin femije te Abrahamit, MAt 3:9. Por pagezimi i Gjonit nuk ishte per ti bere ata cifute por sepse ata kishin nje nevoje ne jeten e tyre. Ne te njejten menyre edhe sot disa besmitare fyhen kur u thuhet se duhet te pagezohen me Frymen e Shenjte. Ata thone se jane tashme te krishtere ( bij te Perendise permes besmit tek Jezusi, gal 3:26). Por pagezimi ne Fryme nuk eshte per ti bere njerezit te krishtere, por per ata qe jane tashme besimtare per te marre Dunamis ne jetet e tyre, fuqi. Apostujt ishin tashme pasues te Krishtit, por kishin nevoje per dhuraten e Frymes, veprat 1:4. Samaritanet kishin besuar dhe ishin pagezuar ne uje, pas kesaj ata u pagezuan ne fryme, veprat 8:15-16. Pali u predikoi per Jezusin 12 burrave ne Efes, ata u linden perseri dhe u pagezuan ne uje, pas kesaj ai vuri duart mbi ta dhe u lut dhe ata u mbushen me Frymen e Shenjte dhe folen ne gjuhe, veprat 19:1-7. Cdo person ka nevoje te pagezohet dy here. Se pari te besoje , te pendohet dhe te pagezohet ne uje, pastaj te kerkoj te pagezohet ne Fryme. Pagezimi ne uje eshte per anen e jashteme te trupit. Pagezimi ne Fryme eshte dhurata e Atit tone per ne ne anen e brendshme. Lexo Lluka 11:9-13.
Kerkoj Atit tuaj dhuraten e frymes se Shenjte. Vazhdoni ta kerkoni deri sa ta merrni. Kerkoje me buzeqeshje ne fytyre dhe besim ne zemren tuaj. Baballaret tokesore u japin dhurata te mira femijeve qe kerkojne.Sa me shume do tu jape Ati qiellor frymen e Shenjte atyre qe e kerkojne. Ai do tu jape juve te njejten dhurate qe e dha edhe 120-ve ne diten e pentakostit. Perendia nuk eshte se tregon favor ndaj tyre dhe jo ndaj nesh. Ah po edhe dicka tjeter, tek Lluka 11:9-13 thuhet se* Ati juaj qiellore* do tu jape dhuraten e Frymes e Shenjte atyre qe e kerkojne, Pra thuhet Ati juaj qe dmth se tashme jeni besmitare dhe prap po kerkoni dhuraten e Frymes se Shenjte. Pra dhurata e Frymes eshte per ata qe jane besimtare. Ndersa ata qe sjane duhet te besojne tek Jezusi te pendohen dhe te pagezohen me uje.
Gjithsesi do te shohim me vone se nuk eshte se ka nje rregull qe ne fillim duhet pagezimi me uje dhe pastaj ai me Frymen , kete do ta shohim me vone ne librin e veprave, kur te arrijme atje do ta ritheksoj kete per ta kujtuar.

Thirrje: Ejani tek Jezusi per tu pagezuar ne Fryme, Jezus Krishti eshte i njejti dje , sot, dhe ne perjetesi, Heb 13:8. Ai do te ndryshoje dobesine tuaj ne fuqi per te deshmuar. 

Zoti ju bekofte nderkohe qe per sot do te me duhet ta mbyll, POR NUK MBARON ME KAQ. Ka edhe me shume gjera se kaq ne kete liber qe duhet te shikojme. Per kete le te shihemi ne ditet ne vazhdim.

Edhe njehere Zoti ju bekofte.

VAZHDON

----------


## albani1

Pershendetje, ju kerkoj te falur sepse nuk mund te shkruaj sot sepse kam pasur disa probleme familjare. Por do te shkiruaj besoj diten tjeter.
Ju lutem qe te luteni per familjen time.Saktesisht per gruan time, ajo ka pak problem tani me tensionin e larte, dhe kmei nevoje shume per lutje.Ajo eshte shtatzane tre muajsh dhe ky problem me tensionin nuk ka qene me pare. LUTUNI.

----------


## marcus1

> Pershendetje, ju kerkoj te falur sepse nuk mund te shkruaj sot sepse kam pasur disa probleme familjare. Por do te shkiruaj besoj diten tjeter.
> Ju lutem qe te luteni per familjen time.Saktesisht per gruan time, ajo ka pak problem tani me tensionin e larte, dhe kmei nevoje shume per lutje.Ajo eshte shtatzane tre muajsh dhe ky problem me tensionin nuk ka qene me pare. LUTUNI.


Mo u bë merak alban, gjithçka do të shkojë më për së mbari. Ti dhe gruaja jote jeni në dorë të Tij. Kujto se kush është Ai që kujdeset për ju dhe prehu në Të. Lutem që gjithçka të shkojë mirë në Krishtin.

----------


## albani1

Faleminerit qe je lututr MArcus. Amen , Zoti na ka mbrojtur dhe tani Nusja eshte mire edhe bebi gjithashtu. Tani ajo ndjehet shume mire lavdi Zotit.Faleminderit edhe per ata te tjere qe jane lutur.Tani tensioni i saj eshte normal.Ne fillim u shqetesova ca sepse per gjithe diten nuk ju ul tensioni por tani ajo eshte shume mire.


Mire faleminderit Zotit gjithashtu qe me ka dhene mundesin e te ndaj kete shkrim me ju te krishtere patjeter qe edhe jo te krishteret mund te lexojne pa problem.

Kam deshire qe te filloj sot me pseset ne vazhdim ne lidhje me Veprat e Frymes se Shenjte ose sic ne i njohimi ndryshe veprat e apostujve.
Eshte bekim te mesosh nga ky liber sepse aty ka shume per te mesuar ne lidhje edhe me dotrinen e krishtere. Uroj qe vazhdon te jete bekim per te gjitha ju qe po lexoni.


Ok mire le te filloj te shkruaj.. Sot do te fillojme me veprat 2:38-39. Ka dicka shume te rendesishme aty qe duhet pare dhe qe duhet kuptuar. Sepse kur kuptojme fjalen e Zotit ne mund te njohim edhe vullnetin e Perendise.
Mendjet tona transformohen sipas mendjes se krishtit dhe keshtu nuk kemi me lidhje me mendesin e botes.Ne jetojme ne bote dhe duhet te rrime ketu derisa Jezusi te vije por nuk kemi te njejten mendesi qe bota ka ne lidhje me jeten dhe me cdo fushe te jetes.

Sic kam thene eshte e rendesishme qe te lexojme kete teme qe nga fillimi dhe me bibel te hapur ne dore ne menyre qe te shikojme krejt kete liber duke e lexuar te gjithin avash avash dhe duke pare edhe temen.

Atehere le te vazhdojme.

*Premtimi eshte per ju veprat 2:38-39.*

Para se Jezusi te ikte Ai u tha dishepujve qe te qendronin ne Jeruzalem, veprat 1:4-5.  Dishepujt u kthyen ne Jeruzalem dhe priten, pra ata u binden. Diten e pentakostit ata ishin ne nje dhome te siperme te gjihte bashke. Papritmas ashu sic tha Jezusi Fryma e Shenjte erdhi. Ata te gjithe u mbushen me Frymen dhe filluan te flisnin ne gjuhe qe nuk i njihnin ashtu sic Fryma i aftesoi. Te 120 -tet dolen jashte ashtu duke folur ne gjuhe te drejtuar nga fryma. Ata shkuan ne oborrin e tempullit, aty nje turme u mblodh .ne Jeruzalem kishte shume cifute nga kombe te ndryshem . Keta cifute kishin ardhur nga keto kombe ne Jeruzalem per te kremtuar pashken dhe deri ne diten e pentakostit, sepse ata festonin edhe rreshajat. Madje kjo turme ishte pjese e turmes qe ishte deshmitare ne kruqezimin e Jezusit madje edhe mund te themi qe keta njerez ishin ata qe kishin thene per Jezusin kryqezojeni. Dhe shikojm qe shume prej tyre u bene pjese e planit te Perendise per te shperndare ungjillin ne te gjithe boten. Turma deshmoi mrekulline e pentakostit. Ata u habiten dhe u ngaterruan , si mund keta dishepuj te flisnin gjuhe qe nuk i njihnin? Kjo na habit edhe neve sot.
Ky seksion ka dy pjese , do te studiojme mesazhin e Pjetrit drejtuar turmes dhe se si mund te pagezohet nje besimtar ne Frymen e Shenjte.

*Nje shyrtim i mesazhit te Pjetrit drejtuar turmes, veprat 2:12-41.*

Mesazhi i Pjetrit u perqendrua ne dy pyetje qe turma beri.
1. Cdo te thote kjo?

Kjo ishte pyetja e pare e turmes. Ata deshironin te dinin perse besimtaret ishin duke folur ne gjuhe te reja. Pjetri shpjegoi se pagezimi ne Fryme ishte nga Perendia. PAgezimi ishte dhurata qe kishte premtuar Ati. Ai tha se kjo mrekulli permbushi nje profeci te dhjates se vjeter , veprat 2:16. Perendia beri nje premtim Joelit, pas kesa do te ndodhe qe Une do te perhap Frymen time mbi cdo mish, Joel 2:28-32 dhe veprat 2:17.

Premtimi ishte qe te gjithe te rinj, pleq, meshkuj, femra , skllever dhe te pasur te mund te merrnin PAgezimin me Frymen. Cdo njeri qe do te therriste emrin e Zotit do te shpetohej. Te gjithe mund te merrnin dhuraten e Frymes se Shenjte, veprat 2:17-21.
Pjetri vazhdoi duke iu kthyer atyre pergjigjen dhe u predikoi lajmin e mire. 

Shume prej ketyre njerezve dinin tashme dicka rreth Jezusit . Ata kishin pare mrekullite, shenjat, cudite qe Jezusi beri, veprat 2:22. Ne planin e Perendise Jezusi u ishte dorezuar cifuteve jo besimtare. Me ndihmen e njerezve te ligj ata e kishin gozhduar Ate ne kryq, por Perendia e ka ringjallur, veprat 2:24, dhe Jezusi u lartesua ne krahun e djathte te Atit, nje vend me pozite te barabarte me Atin.Pjetri tha se po ky Jezus kishte marre dhuraten e Frymes dhe e kishte shperndare ose derdhur kete dhurate . Kjo ishte ajo qe turma po shihte dhe po degjonte, veprat 2:32-33. 
Keshtu Pjetri ju pergjigj pyetjes se tyre te pare, Tani do te shohim ne lidhje me pyetjen e dyte.

*Cduhet te bejme, veprat 2:37.*

Shume e pranuan pergjigjen e Pjetrit per pyetjen e pare. Tani ata kuptuan se Perendia po derdhte Frymen e Tij. Ata u binden per meaktet e tyre dhe diskutonin te merrnin bekimet qe Perendia kishte per ata. Per kete aresye ata pyeten  cduhet te bejme? 
Pergjigja e Pjetrit ishte : Lexo veprat 2:38-39.

Shikojme disa gjera ketu te rendesishme: 

1. Hapi i pare i pendeses eshte te kuptosh qe je fajtor, tek vargu 37 shikojme qe ata u pikelluan ne zemer.  por ata pyeten se cduhet te benin sepse Pjetri u tha atyre , vellezer.
Ne fakt ata kishin pritur per mesian por kur Ai erdhi ata e kryqezuan ose me sakte nuk e pranuan.
2. Tre hapat e shpetimit per te gjithe ata qe vijne tek Jezusi: 
a- Pendohu
b- pagezohu ne emer te Zotit Jezus
c- Pagezohu me Frymen e Shenjte
Nje shpjegim i shkurter per keto tre hapa eshte , sepse do ti shikojme prap me vone.
Ne duhet te pendohemi per jeten tone mekatare dhe qe kemi qene te rebeluar ndaj Perendise. Duhet te pikellohemi qe kemi qene larg Perendise dhe qe u kemi bere keq te tjereve. Duhet te ndryshojme menyren se si mendojme. Disa njerez thone se ata nuk kane bere mekat, ose se edhe nese kane bere ata jane moshe e vjeter dhe per kete u falet. Por kjo eshte nje mashtrim mekati ngelet mekat dhe Zoti nuk e pelqen mekatin. Mekati trregon qe ne je,mi larg perendise, dhe nuk interesohemi per Te. Nese vijme tek Ai per te njohur Ate patjeter qe do te kemi ndergjegjen qe na thote se kemi bere mekate dhe duhet te pendohemi dhe fjala e Zotit na tregon se duhet te kerkojme te falur Zotit dhe te rrefejme mekatet tona Jezusit.PAstaj perendia do te na fal dhe ne do te shpetohemi nga mekati, dhe ne ate moment rilindim.Per se dyti ne duhet te rrefejme qe Jezusi eshte shpetimtari yne, Rom 10:9. Dhe kete e shpallim duke u pagezuar ne publik ne emer te Jezusit. Ky eshte pagezimi ne uje. Dhe se treti duhet te marrim dhuraten qe Zoti ka per ne Pagezimin me Frymen e Shenjte. Pse eshte kjo e fundit? Qe te kemi , ju kujtohet? Dunamis, fuqi per te deshmuar Jezusin kudo ne bote.

3. Ne lidhje me pagezimin me Fymen thuhet se do ta merrni ne menyre absolute pa piken e dyshimit.
Me poshte do te shikojme dicka qe eshte doktrinale. Pra eshte doktrine e kishes se hereshme dhe qe eshte edhe per sot.Por do ta shikojme pak me vone.


VAZHDON PAS PAK.

----------


## albani1

Ok ja ku u takuam perseri. Pra e lame qe do te shikojme dicka doktrinale .

Veprat 2:30
Na tregon dicka shume te rendesishme.Kemi 4 gjera ketu:

A. Premtimi eshte per ju (ata qe ishin aty ne ate moment duke degjuar) . Per ata qe kishin vrare Krishtin , qe ishin penduar dhe qe do te pagezoheshin ne emer te Zotit Jezus.
Pra Pjetri u tha atyre qe ata do te merrnin dhuraten e Frymes se Shenjte sepse ky premtim nuk ishte vetem per apostujt dhe dishepujt ne ate moment por edhe per ata qe do te besonin , pendoheshin dhe do te pagezoheshin ne emer te jezusit. Keta do te beheshin dishepuj te jezusit gjithashtu.

B. Premtimi eshte per brezin tjeter. Per femijet e tyre, per femijet e femijeve dhe akoma me shume . Pra do te ishte nje premtim qe do te vazhdonte. Por per ata qe besonin tek Jezusi , qe pendoheshin . Ata qe nuk besonin dhe nuk pendoheshin nuk mund ta merrnin, pa besuar dhe pa u penduar.

C. Premtimi eshte per ata qe jane larg ne kohe dhe ne distance.
Pra premtimi per te marre kete dhurat nga Fryma e Shenjte qe turma kishte pare tek 120 dishepujt nuk ishte vetem per ate turmen aty por edhe per ata qe nuk ishin aty per ate moment por ishin larg ne distanc dhe qe do te besonin tek Jezusi dhe do te pendoheshin gjithashtu.
Por ky premtim eshte edhe per ata qe nuk kishin lindur akoma pra do te lindnin ne kohet e ardhme pra per ata qe ishin larg ne kohe . Pershembull ne sot qe jetojme.



VAZHDON

----------


## albani1

Mire le te vazhdojme edhe piken e 4 qe lame pa e thene.

Pra ishin 4 gjera ne lidhje me vargjet 38-39 te kapitullit 2 tek veprat, qe ishin:
A.Premtimi ishte per ata ne turme
B. Premtimi ishte per pasardhesit e tyre
C. Premtimi ishte edhe per ata qe nuk ishin aty ne ate moment dhe eshte per ata qe do te vijne ne jete me vone sic eshte pershembull dita e sotme.

Dhe e katerta :

D. Premtimi eshte per te gjithe ata qe do te therrasin emrin e Zotit. 
A ka ndonje sot qe do te therrase emrin e Zotit? Ky premtim eshte per ate.
A ka sot ndonje qe ka besuar te Jezusi? Ky premtim eshte per ate.
A ka ndonje sot qe deshiron te besoje tek Jezusi? Le te besoje dhe Zoti do ta shpetoje si dhe ky premtim eshte per ate.

Keto kisha per sot. Heres tjeter do te shikojme vargjet me poshte.

VAZHDON NESER.
ZOTI JU BEKOFTE.

----------


## albani1

Pershendetje, dhe Zoti ju bekofte.
Falenderoj Zotin per te gjithe ju qe jeni guke lexuar edhe per ata qe nuk jane duke lexuar sepse e di qe Zoti ka nje plan per te gjithe.
Ai ka nje plan te mrekullueshem. Perendia na therret ne jetet tona shume here per shume gjera , por vetem kater jane thirrjet kryesore per cdo njeri. Ato jane:
1. Thirrja per shpetim, te besojme tek Jezusi, te pendohemi, te pagezohemi ne emer te Jezusit .
2. Thirrje per shenjteri, Ai eshte i Shenjte dhe na therret qe edhe ne te jemi si Ai te jemi te shenjte, te zbatojme fjalen e Tij dhe ta mesojme ate duke e studiuar.
3. Thirrja per sherbese, Ne duhet te fuqizohemi duke u pagezuar ne Frymen e Shenjte dhe te njohim fjalen e Tij.Dhe pastaj te sjellim te tjere tek Krishti.
4. Dhe e fundit eshte thirrja per gjykim, Te gjithe do te gjykohen se cfare kane bere me kohen e tyre. Ju e din historin e tre sherbetoreve qe iu shperndane talente njerit 10 njerit 5 dhe tjetrit 1. Dy te paret kishin bere pune te mire dhe kishin shpenzuar kohen ne menyren e duhur ndersa i treti nuk kishte bere asgje dhe cfare ndodhi me te? Ai u gjykua dhe u flak ne erresiren e jashtme, ku kercellijne dhembet nga i nxehti i madh.

Kjo ishte vetem nje dicka e shkurter per te treguar se Zoti na therret 4 here ne jetet tona , si kater thirrjet me te rendesishme. Dhe ne duhet te pergjigjemi pozitivisht tre thirrjeve te para qe te kalojme te fundit dhe te jetojme perjetesisht me Te.

Mire gjithsesi le te vazhdojme me librin e veprave, edhe aty do te kemi pjese ku flitet per keto gjera qe sapo shkrova.
Kemi ngelur tek vargjet 40 e larte.
Edhe njehere dua te qartesoj qe kjo teme per te gjithe ata qe e lexojne per here te pare le ta lexojne qe nga fillimi dhe bibel te hapur ne dore. Si dhe per ata qe jane duke e lexuar vazhdimisht le te hedhin edhe nje sy nje ose dy shkrimeve te me pareshme te kesaj teme per te bere lidhjet qe te eci me mire.

Sic kemi vene re Pjetri ishte duke iu pergjigjur dy pyetjeve te turmes :
Cdo te thote kjo?
Cduhet te bejme?
Dhe Pjetri i eshte pergjigjur ketyre pyetjeve(lexoni perseri postimet me larte)
Tani kur Pjetri eshte duke thene se ky premtim ishte per te gjithe ata qe therrasin emrin e Zotit, Ai vazhdoi te fliste edhe me fjale te tjera, duke i nxitur qe te vijne tek Krishti.Ai ishte duke u thene qe te shpetonin veten nga ky brez i coroditur. Pra te pendoheshin te besonin Jezusin qe ata vete e kishin kryqezuar dhe te pagezoheshin ne emer te jezusit dhe me Frymen e Shenjte.Dhe keshtu i nxiste me shume fjale te tjera, veprat 2:40. Dhe shikojme tek vargu 41 suksesin e personit qe deshtoi te pohonte Jezusin perpara turmes qe kryqezoi Jezusin qe eshte e njejta turme tani qe ai po u predikon dhe keta jane duke besuar fjalen e tij. Nga erdhi gjith ky sukses? Nga askush tjeter pervecse nga Fryma e Shenjte, veprat 1:8. Nga e morri gjith kete fuqi Pjetri? Dunamis, *fuqi per te qene deshmitar efektiv i Jezusit*. Dua te bej nje pyetje per te krishteret. 
A doni te keni sukses ne sherbesen qe Zoti ju therret? Atehere pranoni Dunamis nga Fryma e Shenjte, qe te deshmoni ne menyre efektive. Ne kemi nevoje edhe sot per kete pagezim me FRymen e Shenjte qe Perendia e ka planifikuar edhe per besimtaret sot. Merrni fuqi nga Fryma e Shenjte ashtu si dishepujt ne diten e pentakostit, veprat 2:4. Ashtu sic Jezusi ksihte premtuar dhe premton, veprat 1:8+veprat 2:39.
Cfare ka ndodhur ne vargun 41? Jo te gjithe besuan por ata qe pranuan fjalen me gezim u pagezuan ate dite, dhe ju shtuan direkt kishes tre mije veta. Aleluja cfare e korre. Edhe sot te korrat jane plot tha Jezusi por punetore te mbushur me fuqi nga Fryma dhe duan te punojne per Jezusin ka pak.

Gjithashtu shikojme qe ata ju shtuan kishes te tremije direkt, nuk pati asnje periudhe kohe 6 muaj apo 1 vit deri sa te kalonte ca prova dhe pastaj te behej pjese e kishes , jo ata u shtuan direkt, thuhet u shtuan dhe jo u bene anetare. U shtuan domethene qe ata tashme ishin bij te Perendise.

Gjithashtu shikojme qe ata u pagezuan menjehere nuk priten per nja dy vjet te tjera, pse? Jezusi ka urdheruar qe te gjithe ata qe besojne te pagezohen, Dhe dishepujt kete gje po benin, po i bindeshin urdherimit te Jezusit.Ata u pagezuan dhe ne emer te Jezusit dhe me Frymen e Shenjte jam i sigurte qe po sepse kur thuhet se do te pagezohen dmth qe do te pagezoheshin me te njejten menyre si dhe 120 dishepujt sepse Pjetri e theksoi kete se ai premtim ishte edhe per ata, veprat 2:38-39. Eshte normale per nje te shpetuar qe te marre dhuraten e Frymes dhe te pagezohet me Frymen. Jam i sigurte qe ata gjithashtu kane folur edhe ne gjuhe te tjera, sepse ata i degjuan vete ne fillim dhe ju predikua qe te merrnin shpetimin dhe pagezimin me Frymen ( Ne fakt predikimi bazohej ne marrjen e premtimit te Frymes). Keshtu pra ata te tremije jane pagezuar dhe kane folur edhe ne gjuhe , kjo nuk thuhet por kuptohet nga ata qe sapo shkruajta nje rresht me larte.

Shikojme qe edhe pse kane folur edhe keta te tremije ne gjuhera, prap jane disa te tjere qe nuk besuan dhe nuk morren premtimin. Premtimi eshte dhurate e Frymes por ata nuk e pranuan. Ne fakt kur Zoti na ben nje dhurate Ai pret qe ne ta pranojme por nuk na detyron, keshtu pra qe ka edhe raste te tilla qe ka nga ata qe nuk duan te marrin dhuraten e Frymes. Mendoj se kjo ndodh sepse ata prap nuk besuan. Ata nuk u penduan per mekatin qe kishin bere . Megjithate asnjehere nuk duhet te dorezohemi sepse Perendia ka nje plan dhe keta qe nuk e pranuan tani do ta pranojne me vone. Me vone do te shohim qe kisha do te shkoje deri ne shifra me te larta te numrit te besimtareve. Deri sa me vone do te ndahet qyteti pergjysem , besimtare dhe jobesimtare.
Keta qe nuk pranuan per momentin do te shohim qe i respektonin dishepujt per ate qe do te benin sebashku pak me poshte.



VAZHDON

----------


## marcus1

> Keshtu pra ata te tremije jane pagezuar dhe kane folur edhe ne gjuhe , *kjo nuk thuhet por kuptohet nga ata qe sapo shkruajta nje rresht me larte.*
> 
> *Shikojme qe edhe pse kane folur edhe keta te tremije ne gjuhera*, prap jane disa te tjere qe nuk besuan dhe nuk morren premtimin. Premtimi eshte dhurate e Frymes por ata nuk e pranuan. Ne fakt kur Zoti na ben nje dhurate Ai pret qe ne ta pranojme por nuk na detyron, keshtu pra qe ka edhe raste te tilla qe ka nga ata qe nuk duan te marrin dhuraten e Frymes. Mendoj se kjo ndodh sepse ata prap nuk besuan. Ata nuk u penduan per mekatin qe kishin bere . Megjithate asnjehere nuk duhet te dorezohemi sepse Perendia ka nje plan dhe keta qe nuk e pranuan tani do ta pranojne me vone. Me vone do te shohim qe kisha do te shkoje deri ne shifra me te larta te numrit te besimtareve. Deri sa me vone do te ndahet qyteti pergjysem , besimtare dhe jobesimtare.
> Keta qe nuk pranuan per momentin do te shohim qe i respektonin dishepujt per ate qe do te benin sebashku pak me poshte.


I nderuar Alban, unë mendoj se kjo që thuhet më sipër është një interpretim i një personi qi i përket kishave karismatike sesa një e vërtetë. 

Aty nuk duket fare se të tjerët folën në gjuhëra të ndryshme, prandaj nuk mund te dalim në konkluzionin se ata folën, pa patur as edhe shenjën më të vogël.

----------


## albani1

Kmei folur per suksesin e dishepujve nen fuqin e Frymes . Une bera qepare disa pyetje per te krishteret. Por tani ngelet ndoshta pyetja kryesore, *Si te marrim kete pagezim te Frymes se Shenjte?*
Sigurisht qe jam duke shkruajtur edhe per ata qe jane jobesimtare edhe per ata qe jane besimtare

Le te studiojme kater hapa rreth pagezimit ne Fryme.

Se pari bindjuni asaj qe Pjetri i tha turmes, veprat 2:38. Pendohuni merrni Jezusin si shpetimtar dhe pagezohu ne uje. A jeni ju te rilindur? Nqs jo kthehuni drejt Perendise tani. Pendohuni per mekatet tuaja dhe pranoni faljen e Tij, 1 gjon 1:9. A jeni pagezuar ne uje per te treguar se mekatet tuaja jane falur dhe se ti i perket Jezusit tashme? Nqs jo bindjuni Zotit dhe pagezohuni ne uje. Pagezimi ne uje eshte i rendesishem. Ai eshte akti i pare i bindjes se nje besimtari te ri. Ndersa ne i bindemi asaj qe Perendia urdheron ne fitojme me shume besim kur lutemi, 1 gjon 3:21-22.  Nese doni te beni kete gje ju lutem me dergoni nje mesazh privat tek profili im ketu ne kete forum ose tek emaili im (albanimanushi@yahoo.com).

A duhet nje person te pagezohet ne emer te jezusit apo ne emer te Atit, Birit dhe te Frymes se Shenjte? Ne emrin e Jezusit dmth ne autoritetin e Jezusit. Lluka nuk flet shume rreth pagezimit. Nganjeher ai nuk shpjegon ate qe tashme ishte e qarte per kishen e hereshme. Krahasimi i veprave 2:38 me MAteun 28:19 eshte i dobishem sepse sebashku keto vargje na japin nje tablo me te plote. Jezusi i urdheroi njerezit qe ti pagezoheshin ne emer te Atit, Birit dhe Frymes se Shenjte, kjo do te thote se ne i pagezojme njerezit ne adhurimin dhe sherbimin e perendise Trini. Por Jezusi eshte Biri dhe keshtu nese besojme tek Biri kemi besuar tek Ati dhe kemi besuar tek Fryma e Shenjte. Ati , Biri dhe Fryma e Shenjte jane te njejte Ata jane njesoj ne fuqi, autoritet, natyre dhe jane Nje .

Se dyti shikoni ate qe thuhet per pagezimin ne Fryme. Per te marre kete bekim nga Perendia ne kemi nevoje per besim. Dhe besimi vjen duke degjuar fjalen e Perendise, patjeter qe Fjala eshte Krishti por ketu behet fjalen per Fjalen e folur dhe te shkruar te Perendise, Rom 10:17. Cfare thote Fryma rreth premtimit te ploteise se Frymes?  
veprat 2:38-39:
Atehere Pjetri u tha atyre: pendohuni dhe secili nga ju le te pagezohet ne emer te jezusit per faljen e mekateve, dhe ju do te merrni dhuraten e Frymes se Shenjte, sepse premtimi eshte per ju dhe per ata qe do te besojne( eshte shpjeguar me pare ky pasazh).
Kuptoni qe pagezimi me Frymen eshte per ju tani, ne kete kohe.

Lexoni: Gjoni 7:37-39,  Gjoni 14:16-17 dhe veprat 2:33,  Lluk 11:9-13.

Se treti , kerkoni dhe pergatituni te merrni kete dhurate te cmueshme qe Ati po ju ofron, Lluk 11:13. Shpall se Perendia do tu jape Frymen e Shenjte atyre qe kerkojne Ate. Keshtu, kerkoni! Beni nje lutje te ngjajshme me kete:

At, une besoj se premtimet e tua jane te verteta. Une besoj se dhurata e Frymes se Shenjte eshte per mua sot, tani. Nepermjet besimt une kam marre tashme dhuraten tende te shpetimit(kam besuar Jezusin).Tani, permes besimt une te besoj Ty qe te me pagezosh me Frymen e Shenjte. Une pres qe Ti do te me aftesosh te flas ne nje gjuhe te re. Une te hap jeten time Ty dhe zgjatem ne besim per te marre dhuraten e Pagezimit ne Frymen e Shenjte. Te falenderoj ne emer te Jezusit. Amen.


VAZHDON PAS PAK.

----------


## albani1

Vazhdojme:
Se katerti, Nepermjet besimt bej pjesen tende per te marre kete dhurate. Historia e Pjetrit duke ecur mbi uje ilustron pjesen e besimtarit, lexo Mateu 14:22-33. U desh ndihma e Perendise qe Pjetri te ecte mbi uje drejt Jezusit. Ne te njejten menyre vetem Perendia mund tju aftesoje te flisni nje gjuhe qe nuk e njihni. Perendia eshte gati te beje pjesen e Tij. Por ju gjithashtu keni nje pjese ne kete mrekulli. A e detyroi Jezusin Pjetrin te linte sigurine e barkes? A i kapi Jezusi kembet e Pjetrit dhe e beri ate te dilte jasht ne uje? Jo! Gjithshka qe Jezusi beri ishte ta ftonte Pjetrin te shkonte tek Ai. Jezusi e ftoi Pjetrin me nje prej fjaleve me te preferuara te Perendise: EJA! ( Mateu 14:49). Pjesa e Pjetrit ishte qe te perdorte kembet dhe te fillonte te ecte. Mrekullia nuk ishte se Pjetri eci . Pjetri po i perdorte kembet ashtu sic po i perdorte cdo dite. Ne te njejten menyre, mrekullia e te folurit ne gjuhe nuk eshte qe ju jeni duke folur. Ju do te flisni me te njejten gjuhe fizike dhe ze qe ju perdornit cdo dite. Ishte Pjetri qe i beri hapat. Dhe do te jeni ju qe do ti thoni fjalet. Ishte zgjedhja e Pjetrit qe te fillonte te ecte dhe zgjedhja e Tij qe te ndalonte se ecuri. Eshte zgjedhja juaj qe te filloni te flisni dhe te ndaloni se foluri. Perendia do te beje pjesen e Tij, por ju duhet te beni pjesen tuaj. 
Nje besimtar i quajtur Thoma kerkoi per tre vjet te pagezohej ne Fryme . Ai u lut shume here: Zot , une jam gati me pagezo ne Fryme. Fillo te flasesh Zot ne gjuhen e re. Thomai mendonte se Jezusi do te fliste. Ai nuk e kuptonte ndryshimin midis pjeses se Zotit dhe pjeses se tij. Here pas here Thomai vinte tek Zoti dhe thoshte: Vazhdo Zot une jam gati. Por asgje nuk ndodhi. Zoti shpesh vinte fjale dhe rrokje te reja ne mendjen e Thomait. Pastaj Zoti priste qe Thomai te fillonte se foluri. Por Thomai nuk e kuptonte se ishte koha per te folur. Imagjino dy njerez duke luajtur nje loje Dame ata e bejne me rradhe. PAsi njeri leviz ose ben rradhen , eshte rradha e personit tjeter qe te levize por asgje nuk do te ndodhe nqs njeri prej lojtareve refuzon te beje rradhen e tij.Ata thjesht do te rrine ulur dhe do te shikojne njeri tjetrin. Thomait ju deshen tre vjet per te kuptuar qe pjesa e tij ishte te fliste! Me vone , nje nate te lavdishme ai kuptoi dhe peshperiti qetesisht fjalet qe i erdhen ne mendje . Pastaj ndaloi. Mendja e tij nuk i kuptoi fjalet e reja. Ato tingellonin te huaja si nje gjuhe qe ai nuk e dinte. Thomai nuk mund te analizonte kete gjuhe te re. Ai mendoi se mendja e tij kurr nuk do te kuptonte kete pervoje frymerore.  Sic Pali ka thene: Sepse nqs une lutem ne nje gjuhe tjeter , fryma im lutet, por mendja ime eshte e pafrytshme, 1Kor14:14.


Keshtu Thomai filloi te lutej perseri ne gjuhe me besim feminor dhe duke u perqebdruar ne Jezusin. Ai foli fjale si ofrime lavderimi ndaj Perendise. PAstaj degjoi Zoti te psheretije dhe ti thote: Oh, pra me ne fund me besove. Nje paqe e madhe filloi te mbushte Thomain ndersa vazhdonyte te lutej ne gjuhe te re. Ai ndjente sikur po pagezohej ne dashuri. I vetem ne dhomen e tij u lut ne gjuhen e re per me shume se nje ore. Ishte sikur nje lume i paster dashurie po rridhte neper te .Qe nga ajo kohe e tutje jeta e tij ndryshoi. Ai ndjente dashuri te re per armiqte e vjeter. U be me e lehte te ndiqte Krishtin dhe te jetonte nje jete te shenjte. Jeta e krishtere nuk dukej me si ngjitja e nje mali. Gjithashtu Fryma e aftesoi ate te mposhte nje ves te keq ne jeten e tij. Me e mira e te mirave ishte se ai u be nje deshmitar me i fuqishem per Jezusin.

Pasi Jezusi ve fjale ose rrokje te reja ne mendjen tuaj, ateher eshte rradha juaj. Flitini ato me ze te larte ne besim. Peshperitini ato ose theritini me ze te larte sa te deshironi. Zgjedhja dhe zeri jane tuajat. Jezusi e ftoi Pjetrin te vinte tek Ai ne uje. Ishte rradha e Pjetrit. Asgje nuk mund te ndodhte derisa Pjtri te ngrinte kemben dhe te levizte larg barkes. Ju do te pagezoheni ne Fryme vetem kur te filloni te flisni.

U desh besim qe Pjetri te bente hapin e pare. Nga njera ane ai po levizte nga e njohura ne te panjohuren, Kjo ishte e frikeshme. Nga njera ane ai po levizte nga e njohura ne te njohuren, ai e njihte Jezusin, kjo ishte me e lehte. Ai po ecte drejt Jezusit dhe ishte i perqendruar tek Jezusi. Ky ishte celesi per besimin e Pjetrit. Ai qe ne gjendje te bente nje hap besimi sepse ishte i perqendruar tek Jezusi. Jezusi eshte autori dhe persosesi i besimit tone, Hebrenjte 12:2. ne te njejten menyre ju do te merrni besimnin e nevojshem per te folur ne nje gjuhe te re ndersa perqendroheni ne Jezusin. Mos harroni nese ju i kerkoni Atij nje peshk Ai nuk do tu jape nje gjarper, Lluk 11:11. Jezusi do te jape besmin qe keni nevoje ndersa fokusoheni ne Te. Fryma e Shenjte do tju aftesoje qe te flisni nje gjuhe te re, veprat 2:4. Dhe Jezusi do tu pagezoje ne Frume ndersa ju flisni fjalet qe Fryma ju sjell ne mendje. 

Ata qe pagezohen e ne Fryme marrin te njejten dhurate qe Ati u dha besmitareve te pare tek veprat 2:4. Miliona rreth botes do te deshmojne kjo dhurate e Perendise eshte celesi per te deshmuar Jezusin ne menyre efektive. Lutuni ne gjuhe cdo dite ndersa gezoni  plotesine e Frymes ne jeten tuaj. Lutja ne Fryme do tju ngreje frymerisht, 1 Kor 14:4: Juda 20.
Ju do te bashkoheni ne te njejten pervoje me rreth 600 milione te krishtere pentakostale ne te gjithe boten.

Neser do te flasim per perparesite e kishes se hereshme. 
Pra se ta mbyll per sot dua tju inkurajoj te kerkoni kete dhurate qe Ati ke premtuar per ju duke ndjekur te kater hapat me larte . Keto jane hapa biblike.

Ju inkurajoj qe te me shkruani ne emailin tim nese keni marre sot kete dhurate ose nese doni ta merrni ( albanimanushi@yahoo.com).

Zoti ju bekofte .

Per sa i perket librit te veprave do te vazhdoj neser.

VAZHDON.

----------


## albani1

Me falni qe kam nderprere vazhdimin e temes. 
Shume shpejt do te filloj te shkruaj perseri sepse kemi shume kapituj te tjere qe kane ngelur pa u sjelle .
Pra se shpejti do te filloj serish te shkruaj




Nese ka komente ne lidhje me temen qofte kritike qofte dicka qe ju ka inkurajuar , ju lutem ti sillni ne nje teme tjeter jo ketu sepse nuk dua qe te largohemi nga tema e ketij shkrimi.
Faleminderit



VAZHDON, .

----------


## Peniel

albani1

Është e njohur se kishat pentakostale i mëshojnë shumë doktrinës së gjuhëve. Të sjellësh postime të tëra këtu për të pretenduar se kjo gjë duhet të ndodhe me patjetër në jetën e një të krishteri, kam përshtypjen se je ngatërruar në të kuptuarit e rolit të Frymës në Kishën e Krishtit. Roli i Frymës nuk është thjesht të japë si dhuratë të folurit në gjuhë, kjo është një nga dhuratat por jo kryesorja që një i krishterë duhet të ketë për të ecur me Krishtin.

Kjo dogmë të çon edhe në përfundime komplet të gabuara ose më mirë le ta themi se çfarë pretendojnë kishat pentakostale: Nëse nuk flet gjuhë, nuk ke Frymën e Shenjtë, nëse nuk flet gjuhë nuk je i shpëtuar dhe nuk do shkosh në praninë e Perëndisë.

Nëse postimet e tjera do të jenë të kësaj fryme që të përshkova pak më lart, më mirë të mos i shkruash fare. 


Nën Hirin e Tij,

ns

----------


## Luani33

> Vazhdojme:
> Se katerti, Nepermjet besimt bej pjesen tende per te marre kete dhurate. Historia e Pjetrit duke ecur mbi uje ilustron pjesen e besimtarit, lexo Mateu 14:22-33. U desh ndihma e Perendise qe Pjetri te ecte mbi uje drejt Jezusit. Ne te njejten menyre vetem Perendia mund tju aftesoje te flisni nje gjuhe qe nuk e njihni. Perendia eshte gati te beje pjesen e Tij. Por ju gjithashtu keni nje pjese ne kete mrekulli. A e detyroi Jezusin Pjetrin te linte sigurine e barkes? A i kapi Jezusi kembet e Pjetrit dhe e beri ate te dilte jasht ne uje? Jo! Gjithshka qe Jezusi beri ishte ta ftonte Pjetrin te shkonte tek Ai. Jezusi e ftoi Pjetrin me nje prej fjaleve me te preferuara te Perendise: EJA! ( Mateu 14:49). Pjesa e Pjetrit ishte qe te perdorte kembet dhe te fillonte te ecte. Mrekullia nuk ishte se Pjetri eci . Pjetri po i perdorte kembet ashtu sic po i perdorte cdo dite. Ne te njejten menyre, mrekullia e te folurit ne gjuhe nuk eshte qe ju jeni duke folur. Ju do te flisni me te njejten gjuhe fizike dhe ze qe ju perdornit cdo dite. Ishte Pjetri qe i beri hapat. Dhe do te jeni ju qe do ti thoni fjalet. Ishte zgjedhja e Pjetrit qe te fillonte te ecte dhe zgjedhja e Tij qe te ndalonte se ecuri. Eshte zgjedhja juaj qe te filloni te flisni dhe te ndaloni se foluri. Perendia do te beje pjesen e Tij, por ju duhet te beni pjesen tuaj. 
> Nje besimtar i quajtur Thoma kerkoi per tre vjet te pagezohej ne Fryme . Ai u lut shume here: Zot , une jam gati me pagezo ne Fryme. Fillo te flasesh Zot ne gjuhen e re. Thomai mendonte se Jezusi do te fliste. Ai nuk e kuptonte ndryshimin midis pjeses se Zotit dhe pjeses se tij. Here pas here Thomai vinte tek Zoti dhe thoshte: Vazhdo Zot une jam gati. Por asgje nuk ndodhi. Zoti shpesh vinte fjale dhe rrokje te reja ne mendjen e Thomait. Pastaj Zoti priste qe Thomai te fillonte se foluri. Por Thomai nuk e kuptonte se ishte koha per te folur. Imagjino dy njerez duke luajtur nje loje Dame ata e bejne me rradhe. PAsi njeri leviz ose ben rradhen , eshte rradha e personit tjeter qe te levize por asgje nuk do te ndodhe nqs njeri prej lojtareve refuzon te beje rradhen e tij.Ata thjesht do te rrine ulur dhe do te shikojne njeri tjetrin. Thomait ju deshen tre vjet per te kuptuar qe pjesa e tij ishte te fliste! Me vone , nje nate te lavdishme ai kuptoi dhe peshperiti qetesisht fjalet qe i erdhen ne mendje . Pastaj ndaloi. Mendja e tij nuk i kuptoi fjalet e reja. Ato tingellonin te huaja si nje gjuhe qe ai nuk e dinte. Thomai nuk mund te analizonte kete gjuhe te re. Ai mendoi se mendja e tij kurr nuk do te kuptonte kete pervoje frymerore.  Sic Pali ka thene: Sepse nqs une lutem ne nje gjuhe tjeter , fryma im lutet, por mendja ime eshte e pafrytshme, 1Kor14:14.
> 
> 
> Keshtu Thomai filloi te lutej perseri ne gjuhe me besim feminor dhe duke u perqebdruar ne Jezusin. Ai foli fjale si ofrime lavderimi ndaj Perendise. PAstaj degjoi Zoti te psheretije dhe ti thote: Oh, pra me ne fund me besove. Nje paqe e madhe filloi te mbushte Thomain ndersa vazhdonyte te lutej ne gjuhe te re. Ai ndjente sikur po pagezohej ne dashuri. I vetem ne dhomen e tij u lut ne gjuhen e re per me shume se nje ore. Ishte sikur nje lume i paster dashurie po rridhte neper te .Qe nga ajo kohe e tutje jeta e tij ndryshoi. Ai ndjente dashuri te re per armiqte e vjeter. U be me e lehte te ndiqte Krishtin dhe te jetonte nje jete te shenjte. Jeta e krishtere nuk dukej me si ngjitja e nje mali. Gjithashtu Fryma e aftesoi ate te mposhte nje ves te keq ne jeten e tij. Me e mira e te mirave ishte se ai u be nje deshmitar me i fuqishem per Jezusin.
> 
> Pasi Jezusi ve fjale ose rrokje te reja ne mendjen tuaj, ateher eshte rradha juaj. Flitini ato me ze te larte ne besim. Peshperitini ato ose theritini me ze te larte sa te deshironi. Zgjedhja dhe zeri jane tuajat. Jezusi e ftoi Pjetrin te vinte tek Ai ne uje. Ishte rradha e Pjetrit. Asgje nuk mund te ndodhte derisa Pjtri te ngrinte kemben dhe te levizte larg barkes. Ju do te pagezoheni ne Fryme vetem kur te filloni te flisni.
> 
> ...


Mos u shqeteso per c'ka te shkruaj por lexoje me guxim! 
 Te them te verteten me shume sinqeritet,kur lexoja shkrim tuaj me dukesh sikur lexoja nje nga ato pacavuret qe sjellin neper dyer deshmitaret e Jehovait. Flitet, Per Frymen e Shenjte e cila tashme sipas jush, per ne te krishteret e tjere, rri  mbrapa nje porte te hekurt me nje dryn gjigand qe mund ta hapte vetem nje celes.."gjuhet e huaja!"Te mjeret ne kemi kaq vite qe mendojme qe jemi pjese e zgjedhur e Familjes se Jezus Krishtit ,duke genjyer vehten se kishim Frymen e se Vertetes brenda vetes.
Por jo....qenkemi te zhgenjyer.Falemnderit qe na mesove kete te vertete!
 Ky shkrim ka nje problem qe nuk ben gje tjeter vecse , nuk te afron Krishtin,por t'a largon.
Mbase na vjen dikush te na thote :  Provoni te fluturoni duke u perqendruar per ca vjet si xhaxhi Thomai!!. Dhe Krishti mbas nje loje shahu do t'ju mesoje te fluturoni!
Vella nqse do me  zemer Jezus Krishtin,mbi cdo doktrine apo Kishe,me bindje po te tham largohu me vrap nga keto doktrina morale, me ato shembujt e xhaxha Thomait,e ato miljonat e pentakostaleve, me duket si shembujt qe realizonte sistemi komunist me heroj te sajuar!Lorgohu nga cdo model.
Mberthe vetem nje  Emrin e Jezus Krishtit---Kete na thote Fryma e te Vertetes!
Largohu nga ulerimat e modelet te ketyre njerezve prendimore.Por  vetem Zotin Tend.
Ne qofsh lider Kishe te pelqen te jesh dikushi aty ku je(gjithashtu paguhesh nga  kisha a misjoni)......s'kam c'te them,pak shance ke...Do mbetesh me celsin e ndryshkur te "gjuheve te pa njohura" ne dore....
Edhe nje here ne qofsh nje vella i thjeshte ne kishe qe desheron te ndjekesh me gjith zemer e me pasjon Dashurie ....Krishtin, ik vella ik.. Ai do te ta tregoje rrugen e Tij te ngushte! 
    Beso, se keto jane fjale te sinqerta,te verteta e te thena me shume dashuri ne Krisht !

----------

